#ayatana 2009-10-05
<hyperair> mac_v: do you know anything about notify-osd ignoring newlines in notifications?
<mac_v> hyperair: huh? you mean not appending im lines? but instead showing them as bubbles?
<mac_v> separate *
<mac_v> hyperair: but i think MacSlow/Sidi would know more about this
<hyperair> nono
<hyperair> i'm talking something like notify-send title "body\nwith\nnew\nline"
<hyperair> SiDi: ^?
<hyperair> it's breaking banshee's now playing notifications
<hyperair> and the wiki says that newlines should be treated as well newlines
<hyperair> rather than ignored
<mac_v> hyperair: $ notify-send "Title" "Body" imagename
<hyperair> banshee's now playing notifications are formatted like: $title\n<i>$artist</i>
<hyperair> note the \n
<mac_v> oh that 
<mac_v> dont know
<hyperair> it's ignored, so it ends up all in one line, and there's no way to see the difference between the title and the artist
<SiDi> hyperair: i type my command in gedit with real CR and then i copy it to terminal
<hyperair> hmm macslow's not around eh =(
<hyperair> SiDi: and does notify-osd show it as a newline?
<SiDi> ie. notify-send "hi <new line here> hi"
<SiDi> yes
<hyperair> SiDi: in banshee's case it seems to be ignoring the newline, treating it as a normal whitespace char
<SiDi> somehow \n gets interpreted as '\''n' if you type it
<mac_v> hyperair: i'v tried /n and it *used to* work with thunderbird... but now , i'l stopped using the extension
<mac_v> \n*
<hyperair> SiDi: well i typed notify-send title "body<enter>body"
<SiDi> it works fine in exaile
<hyperair> SiDi: could you pastebin the output of `dbus-monitor interface=org.freedesktop.Notifications` when exaile sends out one of its notifications please?
<SiDi> err, how do i do that? :D
<SiDi> oh, im stupid
<hyperair> erm run said command and then press your next media button key or something?
<SiDi> sec
<hyperair> in addition, notify-osd seems to be ignoring the album art
<SiDi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/286063/
<hyperair> hmm how strange
<hyperair> SiDi: what is "Cry"?
<hyperair> SiDi: it seems to be the title of the notification
<hyperair> is it the album name or something?
<SiDi> its the title
<SiDi> We use the track title as the bubble title
<SiDi> then "By foo\nFrom bar"
<SiDi> but i changed mines a little :p
<hyperair> hmm..
<mac_v> hyperair: how are you sending notify send? this is what i used for thunderbird > dy = body + subject + " ,from " + author + "\r\n"
<mac_v> oops > body = body + subject + " ,from " + author + "\r\n"
<hyperair> mac_v: from a terminal.
<hyperair> to be a little moer sure, i did something like this as well:
<hyperair> $ perl
<hyperair> system("notify-send","title","body\nbody\n");
<hyperair> but the newlines were ignored
<hyperair> SiDi: what version of notify-osd?
<SiDi> hm, 0.9.18
<SiDi> works same with the jaunty and trunk
<SiDi> brb
<hyperair> i'm using 0.9.23
<hyperair> and this is behaviour i only noticed recently
<hyperair> geez can you all please follow/update the wikipage when things are changed?
<hyperair> this is so annoying
<mac_v> hyperair: there seems to be a bug , it seems to ignore "\"
<hyperair> that's another matter entirely
<hyperair> i'm talking about \n
<hyperair> as in U+000D
<hyperair> or was it 0A
<mac_v> hyperair: yeah  ,since its ignoring '\' , i think the problem is being caused
<mac_v> but anyways ;)
<mac_v> both \r or \n is not working here for me now
<hyperair> \ is another character entirely!
<hyperair> it's not passed to notify-osd as a literal \
<mac_v> i understand that... but saying :)
 * hyperair sighs
<hyperair> bah whatever
 * hyperair begins chanting some gibberish in an attempt to summon macslow
<hyperair> +and earning weird looks from others in the same room as i am
<hyperair> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/402247
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 402247 in notify-osd "Carriage returns in bubble title should be converted to a single space" [Medium,Fix released] 
<hyperair> ...what is the big idea?!
 * hyperair curses repeatedly
<hyperair> it's fine if you're going to remove actions, or even formatting, but for the love of god leave my newlines alone!!
<hyperair> $%^&*()
<hyperair> MacSlow: aha you're here!
<hyperair> or are you?
<MacSlow> hyperair, I am but in a phone-conf at a dev-sprint
<hyperair> MacSlow: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/notify-osd/+bug/402247
<hyperair> ah. i see
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 402247 in notify-osd "Carriage returns in bubble title should be converted to a single space" [Medium,Fix released] 
<hyperair> well take your time. basically i'd like to talk to you about that
<MacSlow> hyperair, if there's something... email better
<hyperair> i did post my concerns on that bug report.
<hyperair> please take a look when you have time
<Laney> wiggle
<Laney> MacSlow: Are you around to look at a dbus log of org.fd.notifications? Some images that Banshee is trying to display aren't shown
<Laney> http://orangesquash.org.uk/~laney/dbus.log
<MacSlow> Laney, in meetings at a dev-sprint... not really here
<Laney> it's alright, we are async
<Laney> you can reply when you get time
<hyperair> MacSlow: re what Laney said, further testing appears to show that notify-osd rejects all non-square icons. is that supposed to happen?
<hyperair> specifically the {icon,image}_data icons. the ones passed by path appear to work.
<MacSlow> hyperair, no... I can pass a non-square icon... and see it being displayed
<hyperair> MacSlow: via notify-send?
<MacSlow> yup... works just fine here
<hyperair> MacSlow: the ones passed via the app_icon string as mentioned here: http://www.galago-project.org/specs/notification/0.9/x408.html#command-notify work fine
<hyperair> MacSlow: the ones i'm talking about are those taht are passed as a byte array
<hyperair> notify-send passes it via the app_icon string
<hyperair> take out dbus-monitor and watch it
<MacSlow> hyperair, no time to jump into debugging yet... please file a bug with a detailed description showing how to reproduce this.
<hyperair> alright
<hyperair> wait
<hyperair> i have no idea how to reproduce this
<hyperair> i mean there's no way you can reproduce this using notify-send, at least
#ayatana 2009-10-06
 * hyperair wonders if MacSlow is free to talk about notify-osd's newline-to-space behaviour
<MacSlow> hyperair, you're refereing to the issue with banshee?!
<hyperair> there were multiple issues =\
<hyperair> which issue are you thinking about?
<MacSlow> hyperair, apart from the newline-to-space fixing bugs... I only know about the regression with notifications coming from banshee (assuming formatting is preserved)
<hyperair> heh?
<hyperair> formatting preserved?
<hyperair> i thought notify-osd's supposed to drop all formatting and keep the newlines
<MacSlow> "The body should be 0.9 × the standard application font size, of color #eaeaea, standard weight, and should not contain any extra formatting."
<hyperair> at least, so says the wiki page
<MacSlow> newline is also part of formatting
<hyperair> Body text
<hyperair> The body should be 0.9 × the standard application font size, of color #eaeaea, standard weight, and should not contain any extra formatting.
<hyperair> In the body text, any string of one or more consecutive whitespace characters that contains at least one newline (U+000D CARRIAGE RETURN (CR), U+000A LINE FEED (LF), or U+000D CARRIAGE RETURN (CR) immediately followed by U+000A LINE FEED (LF)), even if a mixture of those, should be treated as a single newline. Then for each line in the text, any string of one or more consecutive (non-newline) whitespace characters, even if a mixture of them, sh
<hyperair> snippet from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<MacSlow> yeah, yeah... I'm getting to that... part of the need for the newline-to-space fix, is that I cannot calculate the size of the layout on a per-line-basis
<hyperair> eh?
<hyperair> what's wrong with the size calculation?
<hyperair> notification-daemon does it just fine, doesn't it? just lift some code from there to figure out the size?
<MacSlow> and since notify-osd needs to enforce a 10-line limit to avoid infintely growing bubbles...
<hyperair> then keep the limit
<hyperair> i only want my one newline character
<hyperair> and as i quoted above, the wiki page specified that the newlines shouldn't be removed, but rather consecutive ones squashed into a single newline.
<hyperair> unless you're supposed to make these changes without any consideration for what the original spec says?
<MacSlow> hyperair, no
<hyperair> no?
<MacSlow> hyperair, no as in... of course I don't want to diverge from the spec
<MacSlow> briefly forgot about the dedicated section about the newline-handling
<hyperair> so the behaviour will be reverted then?
<MacSlow> hyperair, if that would be the only bug to fix
<MacSlow> when I can figure out how to get the line-limits correctly enforced
<hyperair> okay then
<MacSlow> hyperair, fixed
<hyperair> thanks
<MacSlow> hyperair, do you happen to have the bug-number to the banshee bug handy?
<hyperair> there isn't one, regarding the newline-to-space issue.
<hyperair> at least, not that i know of
<hyperair> regarding the one with non-square album-art, i filed it against notify-osd
<hyperair> MacSlow: looks like you assigned it to yourself already.. bug #443979
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 443979 in notify-osd "Notify OSD ignores Banshee's non-square album art" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/443979
<MacSlow> hyperair, that's different... I'm not sure what's causing this... non-square passed via icon_data fails while passed as normal filename does not
<hyperair> mmhmm
<hyperair> well other than that bug, i don't think there are any more filed regarding banshee and notifications 
<djsiegel> DanRabbit1: ping
<DanRabbit1> pong
<djsiegel> DanRabbit1 mac_v: hopefully they can "indicator-system-shutdown"
<djsiegel> DanRabbit1: think you can try the elementary shutdown icon there, and send me a screenshot?
<DanRabbit1> where?
<djsiegel> FUSA, when it is disconnected (no IM client running)
<DanRabbit1> I'm on jaunty
<DanRabbit1> will that matter?
<djsiegel> I do not think so
<DanRabbit1> mmkay hold on
<djsiegel> what does your FUSA icon look like?
<djsiegel> when disconnected?
<DanRabbit1> I don't know, hold on :)
<DanRabbit> djsiegel: it's kind of ugly right now
<DanRabbit> because it's using a 16px icon, and there doesn't exist a 16px icon ;)
<DanRabbit> djsiegel: http://www.elementary-project.com/abuse/Screenshot.png
<djsiegel> ahhh
<djsiegel> DanRabbit: you're killing me with this not-running-karmic business :)
<DanRabbit> Karmic is killing me with it's not-supporting-Intel-graphics-cards business :)
<DanRabbit> Unless you wanna buy me a swanky new computer, I'm stuck on Jaunty for now ;)
<djsiegel> DanRabbit: so, can you try making that power symbol stand along?
<djsiegel> alone*
<djsiegel> without the button around it?
<djsiegel> just the circle with line intersecting at top?
<DanRabbit> yea, I actually mocked something like that up before
<DanRabbit> you want it monochrome like the other panel icons?
<djsiegel> DanRabbit: yeah
<djsiegel> there is some unicode char for that I thinkk
#ayatana 2009-10-07
<DBO> MDC1, you here?
<mac_v> ara: regarding... Bug #444548  , i dont understand. there are only 4 icons for volume. high , medium , low and mute , you can see the different icons in the usr/share/Humanity/status/24/ , the volume mute is very different from volume low. if there is some other problem it must be a bug in the volume applet
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 444548 in humanity-icon-theme "Not having a muted icon for the volume applet causes confusion" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444548
<mac_v> i'm not sure the bug is in humanity but rather think its a bug in the volume applet
<mdc_work> mac_v, seems to be working for me :)
<mac_v> works for me too... but confused why the bug is filed in humanity
<ara> mac_v, way to do reproduce it, turn the volume down completely, shows the muted icon, right click, unmute, and it is the same icon, but different stats
<ara> s/stats/states
<mac_v> ara: hmm... ok. so how do we fix this? new icon for the volume 0? i dont like how it was previously in human , [using volume low for volume 0]
<mac_v> ara: could you check the last comment i wrote
 * ara checks
<ara> mac_v, I commented the bug
<ara> "I think the zero volume icon should be the same as low, but without the darken of the last trunk. That will make the difference between the two."
<mac_v> ara: yeah , i was thinking the same too 
<mdc_work> DBO, now i am (but at work)
<DBO> ah I was wondering if you know where in the nautilus codebase the icons on the sidebar for mounted volumes are created
<DBO> mmm just asking makes me find it
<DBO> nevermind
<mdc_work> hehe :)
<DBO> hiiiiiiiiiiii MacSlow 
<MacSlow> DBO, hey Jason
<MacSlow> DBO, just debugging the nasty dbus issue in notify-osd
<MacSlow> DBO, thanks for the forkbomb-script... Neil gave it to me this morning
<DBO> it was fun to write
<DBO> I'll have you know I ran it first :P
<MacSlow> :)
<DBO> I was thinking about how to solve this issue however
<DBO> it really does come down to simply not giving dbus back what it wants in a timely manner, right?
<DBO> so lets just dispatch all whatever work that was going to get done into an glib idle handler, and return to dbus what it wants pretty much right away
<DBO> this should prevent notify OSD from ever ever ever being slow with the response
<DBO> also, neil is smelly
<DBO> Neil, what do you think of dispatching all the work notify-osd is going to do on incoming dbus calls into a glib idle handlers, and then freeing ourselves up to reply to dbus immediately?
<DBO> mmm I think I have been too obtuse
<MacSlow> DBO, Neil is busy atm talking with Jay and David
<DBO> so MacSlow, what do you think of dispatching the handling of incoming calls
<MacSlow> DBO, it makes sense
<MacSlow> I cannot see what possible side-effects that might have
<DBO> well there is one easy way to find out
<MacSlow> doing it of course :I
<MacSlow> :)
<DBO> but the quickest one I can think of is that hammering notify osd with that script will result in starving out all notifications (most likely)
<MacSlow> just looking at stack.c:564
<DBO> it be nice if that method were shorter
<DBO> just moe all the non-dbus stuff into another method
<MacSlow> I'm on it
<DBO> also
<DBO> there is a condition where you return true AND set error
<DBO> this is incorrect
<DBO> that should return false I believe
<MacSlow> some people more familiar with DBus advised me to do that
<MacSlow> the reason behind that I cannot recall atm
<DBO> really?
<DBO> okay, I will trust, the spec sheet says not to though *makes note*
<DBO> probably should add a comment in there to that effect
<MacSlow> DBO, it has to always return true
<MacSlow> just asked ted
<DBO> why does the dbus specification say to return false if you set an error?
<DBO> ted isn't here is he?
<MacSlow> tedg, he is
 * DBO pokes tedg
<tedg> Heh, it should probably return FALSE, but I thought there was a bug.
<tedg> I mean, it'd be better to return false, but I doubt that's the issue.
<DBO> ok
<DBO> i suspect somewhere we have a poorly performing or IO bound thing happening between dbus call received and dbus call returned
<DBO> and this is causing the hangups
<DBO> DanRabbit, 
<DanRabbit> hey!
<DBO> you desire to pull latest Docky 2.0, it contains a mounted volumes plugin
<DanRabbit> I've been having trouble compiling
<DanRabbit> unresolved dependencies
<DBO> well give me the error
<DanRabbit> I'm just missing some packages
<DanRabbit> I have to not be lazy and go hunt them down
<DanRabbit> but, check these out: http://www.elementary-project.com/abuse/Docky2/Docky_alt2.svg and http://www.elementary-project.com/abuse/Docky2/Docky.svg
<DanRabbit> And PsyberS liked this one, http://www.elementary-project.com/abuse/Docky2/Docky_alt.svg
<DanRabbit> DBO: hey, I'm totally late for school
<DanRabbit> so, I'll catch you later ;)
<DBO> looking
<DBO> later
<DBO> oh man those are awesome
<DanRabbit> let me know if you like any of those and then I can do all sizes
<DBO> I love the white anchor
<DanRabbit> DBO: btw, I'm starting on monochrome panel icons in elementary
 * DBO gets ready to switch back
<DanRabbit> you should pull bzr, I've got the wireless
<DBO> awesome
<DanRabbit> next is volume :D
<DanRabbit> okay really g2g
<DanRabbit> bye :D
<DBO> awesome
<DBO> love you babe
<DBO> DanRabbit, go to school
<djsiegel> mac_v DanRabbit lool, did Humanity get the U1 icons?
<mac_v> djsiegel: yup
<DBO> djsiegel, did you see the new Docky icon mockup?
<djsiegel> DBO, no, can I see later? Pretty busy now.
<DBO> roger
<lool> djsiegel: You dont run karmic?
<mac_v> lool: djsiegel at times doesnt even run Ubuntu ;p
<lool> mac_v: haha
<lool> mac_v: I'll be away in the next days; do you have upload contacts for humanity-icon-theme while I'm abroad?
<lool> mac_v: I'd recommend chatting with pitti if you need to get any update; he's desktop team tech lead and release manager and aware of the humanity status
<djsiegel> lool mac_v, that is so unfair
<lool> mac_v: If you like we can do a status summary when I come back (Monday)
<djsiegel> I have been an ubuntu user since it came out, and was running Karmic until last night when dist-upgrade made X crash on every login, returning me to GDM!
<djsiegel> so there!
<mac_v> djsiegel: ;p
<djsiegel> But, yes, I am on snow leopard until I sort out Karmic...
<mac_v> lool: i think we can do the next update on monday , or if needed i can as pitti , but do mention it to him also 
<djsiegel> But don't you want your designers exposed to other OSes?
<djsiegel> ;)
 * mac_v hates djsiegel getting ideas from OSX :/
<djsiegel> mac_v: I hope that means you're not a GNOME Do user :)
<djsiegel> anyway, ideas don't materialize out of nothing unfortunately
<mac_v> ;)
<djsiegel> it's incredibly frustrating when people want you to design something, but somehow not be influenced by past work
<djsiegel> it's the exact opposite expectation of open source, where you are free and encouraged to build on past work of others
<mac_v> djsiegel: lol , calm down :)
 * mac_v was just kidding
<djsiegel> I am calm :)
<DBO> chaotic, when you got a chance can I borrow you for some quick feedback?
<jcastro> tedg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Prep
<jcastro> you cannot escape me ted gould
<mrooney|w> oh yeah, I was trying to figure out something to give a talk on last night!
<mrooney|w> but most things I could think of seem more appropriate for a developer week
<jcastro> heh
<mrooney|w> open week is specifically aimed at non-developers right?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> but you can have a bit of stuff in there
<tedg> jcastro: I can't, but the wireless in Montreal can!
<DBO> tedg, its all the moose, they chew on the wifi signals
<tedg> DBO: It's the Tim Horton doughnuts, they make to me too slow to catch the packets!
<DBO> also, moose antlers, when in high enough concentration act like a Faraday cage
<mrooney|w> hm, there isn't anyone talking about getting started with bug triaging...I wonder if that would be useful
<djsiegel> mac_v: ping
<djsiegel> mac_v: You should be working on a non-trunk branch of humanity moving forward, not with an Incoming folder in the trunk branch :)
<mac_v> djsiegel: bah... i think we wont be doing anymore icons.. it was just created more for jonian.. he kept adding too many icons :) he is a machine
<djsiegel> mac_v: ah, ok
<djsiegel> mac_v: please just use branches
<DBO> how many people are working on icons?
<mac_v> 3
<DBO> erm
<DBO> humanity
<djsiegel> we should be working off of a karmic branch of humanity and only do changes based on UIF approved bugs
<djsiegel> since we're working off of trunk, more work is going on that isn't being carefully reviewed, and it becomes hard to figure out which revisions are blessed
<mac_v> djsiegel: dont worry , i dont expect any more icons ;)  they are almost all done more than what human theme ever had and nearly equal to gnome
<djsiegel> mac_v:  awesome work
<mac_v> djsiegel: the funny thing was we just zoomed since you said Ubuntu was using humanity and did nearly 160 revs.. that really made lool dizzy ;p
<mac_v> most of the revs were minor color edits .. some icons got 4-5 edits untill all 3 of us agreed upon using it ;)
<jcastro> djsiegel: want to do an openweek topic?
<djsiegel> jcastro: sure
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Prep
<jcastro> pick a slot and roll with it!
<jcastro> tedg: see how cooperative djsiegel is? He embraces working with the community
<tedg> jcastro: I'm not into your and djsiegel's man-love fest ;)
<djsiegel> albeit begrudgingly
<jcastro> someday I'll get you gould! *shakes fist*
<djsiegel> mac_v DanRabbit1, I have to agree that the antenna symbol in the nm-applet should go away... :)
<djsiegel> not now, of course
<mac_v> djsiegel: why so? 
<djsiegel> because it's not a meaningful symbol to most people
<mac_v> djsiegel: the fedora guys have had a look at the icons and they have been saying its the way to go
<mac_v> djsiegel: the same icon is used in cell phones too ;)
<djsiegel> mac_v: Please don't say "the fedora guys said" when we are talking about Ubuntu's default icons
<djsiegel> :)
<djsiegel> each indicator should be a basic shape with some detail
<djsiegel> a cohesive whole
<mac_v> djsiegel: well  , i didnt actually talk to the fedora guys , but the asac was telling me this ;)
<mac_v> but asac*
<djsiegel> this little symbol off to the side feels like a piece has broken off
<djsiegel> if we needed that symbol for some reason, I would put it in the middle of the signal bars, over them
<djsiegel> (as-is, that would not work, but you get the idea)
<Laney> how can I start notify-osd in debug mode?
<Laney> nm
<DBO> DanRabbit1, you here?
<lamalex> djsiegel: what are the nicks of your collegues who can give me some design review help? Do they come in here ever?
<djsiegel> lamalex: chaotic, ivanka, mpt, mt, kwwii, djsiegel
<lamalex> djsiegel: thanks :)
<djsiegel> lamalex: np
#ayatana 2009-10-08
<DanRabbit1> DBO: pong
<DBO> *finally*
<DBO> I choose the first icon you made
<DBO> with the white
<DBO> also
<DBO> there is now a removable devices plugin for docky
<DBO> its beautiful
<DanRabbit1> yay
<DanRabbit1> okay, I'll not be lazy and resolve my dependency issues so I can use it :D
<DBO> also
<DBO> docky devel happens in #docky now
<DanRabbit1> cool, I'll idle there now too :D
<mrooney|w> jcastro: around?
<dashua> twf
<dashua> =/
#ayatana 2009-10-09
<chaotic> DBO: did you want to run something by me?
<magcius> mac_v, you around?
<magcius> err
<magcius> MacSlow, you around?
<MacSlow> magcius, yes and no... busy testing GL stuff on some ATI GPUs
<MacSlow> magcius, email is the option :)
<magcius> First of all. will the 100 papercuts contribute back to the upstream projects or is it just a downstream patch?
#ayatana 2010-10-11
<seif_> vish, u there?
<Cimi> bratsche: are you here? :)
<bratsche> Cimi: I am now.
<Cimi> bratsche: why there's 1px of menubar in every window when the menubar is in the appmenu
<Cimi> the lowest pixel
<Cimi> bratsche: sleeping again
<Cimi> bratsche: good night you too
<chrisccoulson> klattimer, did you figure out the g-s-d 100% CPU issue?
<klattimer> chrisccoulson: nope
<klattimer> :/
<chrisccoulson> klattimer, i think i've got it, just about to test a patch now
<klattimer> go for it
<klattimer> what is it?
<klattimer> chrisccoulson: ?
<chrisccoulson> klattimer, calling xkl_engine_lock_group in popup_menu_set_group generates another XKB event
<klattimer> hmm
<chrisccoulson> which just starts the whole cycle over and over
<chrisccoulson> i can see that with xtrace
<klattimer> chrisccoulson: that's from the original code though, so it should be upstream?
<chrisccoulson> klattimer, no, the issue is that we seem to be calling popup_menu_set_group from different locations, and expecting it to do more than it was ever intended to do
<klattimer> yeah, maybe
<chrisccoulson> it only ever used to be called in response to a menu actication
<chrisccoulson> but now we're calling it on XKB events too
<klattimer> now it's also responding to xkb events too
<klattimer> this is what the NULL item was for
<klattimer> if item is null then we've come in from xkb
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i've just added another NULL item check
<chrisccoulson> just about to test that now
<klattimer> cool
<chrisccoulson> but we should really split this function up, as it seems to be doing 2 entirely different things depending on what you pass to it
<klattimer> chrisccoulson: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/dx-n-indicator-keyboard
<klattimer> it's mostly a kludge atm
<klattimer> the whole thing needs to be rewritten both upstream and down
<klattimer> there's some ui code in libgnomekbd ffs
<klattimer> half of the status icon
<chrisccoulson> yeah, it is quite a mess
#ayatana 2010-10-12
<sense> good afternoon
<bilalakhtar> good evening, sense
<sense> hi bilalakhtar
<bilalakhtar> sense: an indication f the different time zones in which we are spread out :)
<sense> indeed
<klattimer> davidbarth: I have a patch for an ibus bug that needs sponsoring/releasing, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/637671
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 637671 in ibus (Ubuntu) "ibus python 100 % cpu for ever (affected: 18, heat: 100)" [Undecided,In progress]
<klattimer> kenvandine: maybe you can push the above through?
<kenvandine> klattimer, sure
<davidbarth> klattimer: on a call, one moment
<klattimer> davidbarth: kenvandine seems to be handling it
<davidbarth> klattimer: pong, back
<davidbarth> klattimer: right, for sponsoring, kenvandine is your man, or seb128
<hyperair> hmm i can't use space to activate a menu without closing it any more
<hyperair> =(
<hyperair> and notify-osd is cropped.
#ayatana 2010-10-13
<mpt> Cimi, hi, let me know when you're ready to do theme stuff
<tedg> agateau, Is there an environment variable for Qt apps to turn off appmenu's?
<agateau> tedg: yep
 * agateau digs for it
<agateau> tedg: set QT_X11_NO_NATIVE_MENUBAR to something
<tedg> agateau, topyli is trying to turn it off for Lyx
<tedg> agateau, Cool, thanks!
<topyli> agateau: setting it to 1 works. awesome. thanks a lot!
<topyli> thanks tedg
<tedg> kenvandine, FYI ^
<kenvandine> thx
<jcastro> topyli: don't forget to answer your question on askubuntu.com! :)
<topyli> jcastro: and comment on the bug i opened :)
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> tedg: here you go: http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/indicator
<topyli> APPMENU_DISPLAY_BOTH=1 works too, UBUNTU_MENUPROXY does not
<tedg> jcastro, Wow, that page doesn't work well in Epiphany :(
<tedg> topyli, The menuproxy one is for GTK apps.
<topyli> ah ok
<Elonoir> Hey
#ayatana 2010-10-14
<JanCBorchardt> andreasn, godbyk, mpt, thorwil, vish, wers: everyone awake?
<mpt> yo
<thorwil> yes
<andreasn> hello
<godbyk-android> Hey, JanCBorchardt.
<wers> brb
<JanCBorchardt> nice, just wanted to make sure everyone‘s set for the meeting. :)
<godbyk-android> So...meeting?
<Cimi> iainfarrell: davidbarth: chaotic: http://www.cimitan.com/blog/2010/10/14/murrine-and-ubuntus-light-themes-ported-to-gtk-30-with-a-ppa/
<iainfarrell> hi Cimi
<Cimi> ciao iain :)
<iainfarrell> Nice quote "If you are lazy and you’re running Ubuntu Maverick 10.10 - and you should, because it’s cool"
<iainfarrell> yeah they should! :)
<Cimi> eheh
<Cimi> marketing, marketing! :D
<Cimi> iainfarrell: it's absolutely the same look of gtk+ 2.0, but it can be useful to port applications to the new APIs
<iainfarrell> yeah
<iainfarrell> cool stuff
<iainfarrell> Otto and david will be very pleased to see this I'm sure
<davidbarth> Cimi: sweet, is that with the new theming API that company was blogging about some time ago?
<Cimi> davidbarth: not yet
<Cimi> davidbarth: we will discuss that in the sprint
<Cimi> davidbarth: this is gtk+ 3.0
<Cimi> davidbarth: new API is not merget yet, but I would love to implement it
<Cimi> davidbarth: let's see what bratsche and carlos garnacho plan
<Cimi> davidbarth: one sec, company spoke about cairo I guess, and yes, this is using cairo
<Cimi> davidbarth: carlos garnacho was blogging about a different API using css as well
<davidbarth> Cimi: no, but i meant carlos garnacho right
<davidbarth> Cimi: but nice anyway
<Cimi> iainfarrell: feel free to add a link to my blog tomorrow, in "a week in design" :-)
<iainfarrell> heh cimi, maybe I will :)
<dhalsim> hello i need to disable application menu for eclipse... how can i do that?
<dhalsim> i can't find it in the .config?
#ayatana 2010-10-15
<jcastro> klattimer: ping
<klattimer> hey
<klattimer> I just saw the bug come in
<klattimer> looking at it
<jcastro> rock
<klattimer> hmm
<jcastro> hey so, sandy overall isn't happy with the indicator situation
<klattimer> there's some missing menu items
<klattimer> no I know he's not
<jcastro> so if you can love this, and love the one that is breaking the fallback for xubuntu
<jcastro> that would be swell
<klattimer> I'm trying to find the bug in the fallback among other things
<jcastro> rock, thanks
<klattimer> it's not easy
<jcastro> :-/
<klattimer> I'm not *big* on mono bindings
<jcastro> ok, I think he'll at least be relieved that you're looking into it
<klattimer> yeah it's in my list
 * jcastro goes to offer himself
<Cimi> iainfarrell: I'm going out know, early in Monday morning I'll leave for Orlando
<Cimi> iainfarrell: great weekend to you and all the design team, have a safe flight too!
<Cimi> seb128: didrocks: bratsche: ronoc: you too! see you next week guys
<didrocks> Cimi: enjoy your week-end! have a safe flight and see you on Tuesday :)
<ronoc> Cimi, nice one, safe trip
<bratsche> Cimi: I won't be there next week.
<Cimi> cool guys, my server will stay online, will read everything :P
<Cimi> bratsche: oh sad :( anyway cool stuff for the resize grip
<bratsche> I'm in Spain next week.
<bratsche> Cimi: But I'll be at UDS a week later.
<Cimi> bratsche: OT: does widget_class <GtkResize*> style "resize_grip" works to style the grip?
<Cimi> which is the right widget match to set up?
<bratsche> I don't know what you mean.. what is GtkResize*?
<bratsche> The widget is GtkWindow
<Cimi> bratsche: I want to match only the resize grip
<Cimi> bratsche: in order to make it more sharp
<bratsche> It's not a widget.
<Cimi> mmm
<Cimi> that's a problem for our theming
<Cimi> I want to setup something to match only the resize grip
<bratsche> Why?  It uses the same function to draw the grip that GtkStatusbar did.
<bratsche> Just do it the same way you did before, but instead of GtkStatusbar use GtkWindow
<Cimi> so I can use different engines options (engine "murrine" { contrast = 1.2 } ) for example
<Cimi> bratsche: but then I will match the whole window and all widgets inside
<Cimi> not only the resize grip
<Cimi> for example separators or others
<bratsche> Well, what did you do when it was in GtkStatusbar?  Did it affect everything that was inside a GtkStatusbar?
<Cimi> bratsche: I did widget_class "*<GtkStatusbar>" style "statusbar"
<Cimi> that affects every widget inside the staturbar, but they are only progressbars and buttons
<Cimi> Imagine I want a red resize grip
<Cimi> doing bg[NORMAL] = "#ff0000" would make the whole window red
<Cimi> using GtkWindow
<bratsche> But GtkStyleClass has a method for draw_resize_grip(), and you're a theme engine author.  This is clearly solvable without making the resize grip a whole new widget. :)
<Cimi> mmm maybe not every widget, because I was not using * after the match
<Cimi> I know
<Cimi> but everything is static
<Cimi> I mean I can't send a direct match to the resize grip
<Cimi> I'll have to add a custom engine optin
<Cimi> there's no difference with draw_resize_grip or whatever :)
<bratsche> Let's talk about it at UDS.
<Cimi> ok cool
<Cimi> bye guys then
<Fitzsimmons> where can I find documentation on adding an entry to the MeMenu?
<sense_> Fitzsimmons: What type of entry do you want to add? The Me Menu is fully created in its own code.
<Fitzsimmons> oh, that seems a bit shortsighted
<sense_> Fitzsimmons: Why would you want to add anything to those menu items?
<Fitzsimmons> but I'm writing a daemon that allows for putting your session into "private mode" as browsers are calling it now, such that ~/.recently-used.xbel would be frozen, or all new entries would be marked with private, or some such
<Fitzsimmons> one of my potential users suggested that a MeMenu item might be a good place to add toggling that on and off
<sense_> Fitzsimmons: You'll have to modify the Me Menu to do so, but you cannot extend it using another application
<Fitzsimmons> it doesn't fit very well into any of the other menus, and would be somewhat wasteful to have its own App Indicator
<Fitzsimmons> I'm surprised; why was the Messaging Menu built to be extensible by other apps, but the Me Menu not?
<sense_> It may be something to discuss on the Ayatana mailing list.
<sense_> Fitzsimmons: Because the Me Menu doesn't give provide state information from different applications, but gives general system control.
<sense_> It was designed in its current form by Canonical and I'm sure it isn t the vision of the DX Team to allow applications to add all kinds of menu items to it when they feel like.
<sense_> It would ruin the design and make it prone to cause confusion.
<Fitzsimmons> the alternative is having all sorts of applications adding their own AppIndicators
<Fitzsimmons> which is the same problem as the notification area clutter except with a new API
<sense_> But it doesn't clutter an already long menu.
<Fitzsimmons> well, since you're here, where would you suggest I put the UI for a system-wide "privacy toggler"
<Fitzsimmons> in an ideal world, that is, independent of available APIs and the such
<sense_> Fitzsimmons: The Ayatana mailing list is the right place to discuss the indicator stack, including the Me Menu. I would try it there.
<Fitzsimmons> hm, what about the "session" menu that's beside it (with the power indicator), used for shutting down and logging out? what's that called?
<sense_> Fitzsimmons: Session Indicator!
<Fitzsimmons> haha
<sense_> The Me Menu is actually a part of it on regular GNOME Panels.
<Fitzsimmons> interesting
<Fitzsimmons> so I'm still stuck with taking up the case for extensibility on the mailing list then, eh?
<sense_> It's because it's an easy way of getting the order right: they've put the Session Indicator and the Me Menu in one thing.
<sense_> Fitzsimmons: Yes indeed!
<sense_> Although I don't give you much chance pleading for extensibility, you'd have more chance promoting a system-wide privacy-mode button since that has been brought up before and is one specific thing that can be added in a controlled way.
<Fitzsimmons> well, I got laid off today, so I guess I have time for a protracted mailing list flamewar
<sense_> Flame wars on the Ayatana mailing list are noted for not getting any attention by anyone with the capability of changing anything whatsoever.
<sense_> Flame wars (rightly) go on ignore.
<Fitzsimmons> indeed
<sense_> Fitzsimmons: Anyway, I'm rebooting now to test some changes to the ALSA configuration. brb!
<^Mike> Sadly, what sense_ said about flamewars also seems to be true of legitimate criticism :(
#ayatana 2010-10-16
<dhalsim> hello
<dhalsimm> anyone knows how to disable an application of using application menu indicator, for example eclipse?
<dhalsimm> it has only "file" menu in the indicator applet
<dhalsimm> i read in the internet about a blacklist or something but i can't find it in my config files
<dhalsimm> i'm using ubuntu 10.10
<dhalsimm> hello anyone there?
<dhalsimm> so i guess i have to remove it and wait for the next release
#ayatana 2010-10-17
<gregg> I'm looking to use the sound indicator from python. I have found the sample for app indicator here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators#Python version            Is there a similar sample for adding an entry to the sound indicator?
#ayatana 2011-10-10
<giganand> hi, not entirely sure this is the right place, but i'm finding that unity2d doesn't respect my choice of primary monitor (11.04, current daily ppa)
<giganand> and i'm trying to use it with xinerama
<oSoMoN> good morning
<njpatel> Trevinho, I think I was experiencing this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/869196
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 869196 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity panel menus don't stay open when clicked on second monitor" [Undecided,New]
<njpatel> I'm going to have a look at it, but if you have time, that would be appreciated
<Trevinho> njpatel: I think that is related to the fact that actually that the dbus apis of the panel service
<Trevinho> doesn't consider the fact that there are more than one panel running...
<Trevinho> I told to you something few weeks ago...
<Trevinho> Basically, when we sync the geometries
<Trevinho> we just sync them for one screen...
<njpatel> Trevinho, but that shouldn't close the menu
<Trevinho> while each screen should have its geometries and its own related indicators
<njpatel> at least, it didn't clsoe the menu
<Trevinho> Eh, it didn't since it used another way to mange when closing the menus
<Trevinho> and that was causing some other bugs
<Trevinho> So I used the synced geometries to chck when closing a menu...
<Trevinho> i see if I can find a better workaround to manage this issue, also if a re-design of that interface should be done
<Trevinho> however njpatel I guess that that bug is happening when the two scrreens have different geometries, isn't it?
<njpatel> Trevinho, yes, most likely, let me check
<njpatel> Trevinho, yes
<Trevinho> So, I thought about this possible issue when writing the code, but since I wasn't able to test, I just wait...
<njpatel> Trevinho, I think the check should just into account the y from the top of the monitor
<njpatel> monitor(s)
<Trevinho> Mh, that could lead to other issues...
<Trevinho> but... If I make the panel sync the geometries per-screen, then I guess we can handle this issue well
<Trevinho> I think there's no api change to do
<Trevinho> for now
<Trevinho> I'll try
<njpatel> Trevinho, hmm, okay, I'll at least look at some workarounds for now, as we need something for 11.10
<njpatel> SRU-able
<Trevinho> I know njpatel
<njpatel> Trevinho, :)
<Andy80> it's just me or notification under Oneiric are completly broken? I used to get a small blue triangle in the top left corner... now there is not anymore...... is it a bug?
<njpatel> Andy80, no, it was removed as it was deemed confusing as clicking on it would open the dash and not take you to the app(s) that needed attention
<njpatel> Andy80, unfortunately there has been no design for a better solution as yet
<Andy80> :(
<Andy80> it think it's worse now.... I'm away for more then 5 seconds and I can miss a notification for many hours...
<njpatel> yeah, it's not great. I'll remind the design team that that is something that needs to be fixed for p
<Andy80> njpatel: I hope there will be a dedicated session at UDS to talk about these things :) there are also other things that made me feel disoriented switching from Natty to Oneiric, probably end users will have the same problems... nothing too difficoult to fix anyway
<njpatel> Andy80, I'm pretty sure there is a general design one, but I can make sure
<Andy80> it would be nice anyway.... I think we don't need a dedicated slot for each problem... a couple of sessions should be enough to discuss about everything. I'll take note in the mean time
<njpatel> thanks
<Trevinho> njpatel: this needs to be tuned, but please test if this works to you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/705374/
<Trevinho> Actually we should tune panelview to make it sync also when changing screeen geometries or in other few cases
<Trevinho> but once your panel-service is synced now it should work correctly
<Trevinho> (WIth the current panelview just focus and -unfocus the nautilus desktop to make sure your panel service is synced)
<Trevinho> njpatel: ^ ;)
<njpatel> Trevinho, nice, will take a look in a bit, need to get through some reviews :)
<Trevinho> Ok, np... njpatel if it's fine, then I'll finish it...
<njpatel> Trevinho, give me ~20mins
<Trevinho> Also to get the same in unity2d it only needs to change its name per-monitor
<Trevinho> ok, just the time to watch a new episode of HIMYM..,. :)
<njpatel> but it won't break 2d as it is, right?
<Trevinho> njpatel: no breakage
<Trevinho> unity 2d just needs optimizations
<Trevinho> the api was already there... I used what we already had
<njpatel> shweet
<njpatel> Trevinho, can you push a branch or use another pastebin? I can't download the patch
<Trevinho> njpatel: here you are: http://pastebin.com/A8MEMX1n
<njpatel> Trevinho, sweet, testing
<njpatel> Trevinho, works!
<njpatel> Trevinho, dude, I am getting the first-click-doesn't-always-keep-menu-open issue (like I was a few weeks ago), though, but that's separate I guess
<njpatel> Trevinho, I think I got a test-case
<njpatel> Trevinho, click to open a menu, press Esc to close it, and then click to open another menu, it'll close automatically
<Saviq> greyback: you're not on mumble, are you, without Kaleo being around?
<greyback> Saviq, no I'm not, sorry
<Saviq> greyback: no worries
<Trevinho> njpatel: ok, good testcase.. I'll fix that as well I hope...
<Trevinho> about the primary bug
<Trevinho> I.e. the multi-monitor issue
<Trevinho> Is the sync working well there?
<Trevinho> I mean, the geometry sync...
<njpatel> Trevinho, seems to be
<njpatel> I've tested a few times, but will keep at it
<Trevinho> I've to check if the sync is happening on start and after enabling / disabling a screen
<Trevinho> Maybe we should make to resync also on ~PanelMenuView...
<Trevinho> sorry, on ~PanelView
<njpatel> Trevinho, any luck with the patch?
<Trevinho>  njpatel I had no time ti finish it yet...
<Trevinho> I hope I can work on it tonight
<Trevinho> however, if that is working correclty to you I only have to handle better few cases
<njpatel> Trevinho, okay, no worries, going to do a release tomorrow  afternoon anyway, so no rush
<njpatel> Trevinho, thanks for taking a look dude
<Trevinho> no problem... It has been "my" area so far :FD
<nmarques> in #opensuse-gnome
#ayatana 2011-10-11
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<Saviq> can anyone comment on bug 872051 whether that's on purpose or whether the DnD should actually create a copy of the desktop file?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 872051 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "Drag & Drop from dash to Desktop broken: produces a root owned shortcut" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/872051
<njpatel> Trevinho, hey dude, any luck with the dual-monitor patch? (reviewing your other one :)
<Trevinho> njpatel: yes
<njpatel> Trevinho, woohoo!
<Trevinho> The patch was working fine already, but I'm doing some optimizations in panelview to make it sync better
<njpatel> I can haz merge proposal?
<njpatel> Ah, okay
<Trevinho> also when changing res or disabling a screen
<njpatel> going to release this afternoon, so some time before then would be awesome, thanks Trevinho
<Trevinho> eh, I send it in few minutes I hope
<Trevinho> but I've to polish it :P
<Trevinho> njpatel: when is it the last call?
<njpatel> Trevinho, couple of hours :)
<njpatel> so take your time, just give me enough time to test + review :D
<Trevinho> So if I have time I also put into the drag-over menus + esc thing
<Trevinho> Or I send two different requests
<Trevinho> so you have more time to test this one
<Trevinho> njpatel: ^^ ?
<Trevinho> Ah, njpatel  should I ask for merge for the 4.0 branch or for trunk?
<njpatel> Trevinho, one request is fine, propose against 4.0 please
<njpatel> Trevinho, everyone is still proposing against lp:unity, I think they hate me ;)
<Trevinho> njpatel: that's why I asked that... Since I love you! :D
<njpatel> awww, thanks man :D
<Trevinho> njpatel: in glib if I have an hashtable, which points to some other hashtables... Removing all the child hashtables, the parent hastable is destroyed automatically? Cause it seems so...
<jml> hey, is there a base Ubuntu stylesheet somewhere?
<njpatel> Trevinho, nope, it shouldn't be
<njpatel> Trevinho, using g_hash_table_remove?
<Trevinho> njpatel: yes
<Trevinho> However njpatel  that seems strange because here after removing all the sub-hash children, if I try to get that sub-hash from the top-hash using the lookup function, then I get a null value. So it seems that the sub-hash is destroyed and the top-hash doesn't point anymore to the sub-parent location...
<Trevinho> Maybe glib automatically uses the destroy notify
<Trevinho> for doing that
<Trevinho> however for safety I do it manually too...
<mhr3> Trevinho, that's because there's a bug somewhere ;)
<mhr3> and hashtables dont have destroynotifications
<mhr3> well... if we're talking about GHashTable
<Trevinho> mh, yes... In fact... they only have for children...
<mhr3> but hashtable pointing to hashtables... that sounds scary... what code is that?
<njpatel> Trevinho, hmm, can you pastebin the creation and destroy code for the hashtables?
<Andy80> hi all
<Andy80> can anyone tell me if this is a known bug: someone send you a contact request on GTalk, you see the notification balloon in the top right corner but you cannot click it.... neither clicking on the "message" notify icon helps.... neither clicking on the Empaty icon on Launcher: no way to open that damn request. Same things for messages, calls ecc....
<Trevinho> njpatel: mh, I send you the merge... You'll see there.
<Trevinho> njpatel:  here you are... https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/fix-multiscreen-indicators-geometries/+merge/78940
<Trevinho> njpatel: sorry... I proposed for lp:unity :D
<Trevinho> this is the fixed merge request: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/fix-multiscreen-indicators-geometries/+merge/78941
<njpatel> sweet,
<njpatel> bbiab
<Trevinho> njpatel: I've also included there the "ESC causes menus to open-close" issue fix... It was just an one-line patch that I excluded to push for no reason weeks ago :)
<Trevinho> njpatel: I wonder that that branch also fixes bug #845856 please check if I'm right
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 845856 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "(oneiric) menu bar in wrong place and invisible" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845856
<jussi> rather than trawling through LP, I thought Id shortcut and ask if anyone knows of a bug filed for the search in unity's menus being poor?
<Trevinho> jussi: what do you mean? with the search in menus?
<jussi> ie. If I search for "tux" it should come up with supertux etc
<Trevinho> Scrubbing?
<Trevinho> ah.... not menus...
<Trevinho> You mean the dash search
<jussi> ahh yes, I guess my terminology isnt correct
<Trevinho> well.. I think there's something related
<jussi> right now it seems to match only on the start of the program name
<Trevinho> yes, that must be improved I guess... More on gnome-do style...
<jussi> Im usually a kde user, giving unity a go, and I love my krunner ;)
<njpatel> jussi, no, but now kamstrup is here, you guys can figure that out :)
 * jussi hugs kamstrup
<njpatel> Trevinho, testing/reviewing now
<Trevinho> nice
<kamstrup> jussi: it's https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-applications/+bug/869888
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 869888 in unity (Ubuntu) "when selecting an application, dash should match words in the middle of name" [Undecided,New]
<kamstrup> jussi: but also note my comment there :-)
<kamstrup> tl;dr; I think substring matching is an abomination
<kamstrup> sorry :-)
<kamstrup> I might be willing to take a pillow fight over it though
<jussi> kamstrup: why?
<kamstrup> because it gives crazy hits and bad ranking
<kamstrup> it's an expert feature imho
<Trevinho> kamstrup: I think that pure sub-stringing is wrong...
<Trevinho> but not all the cases are
<kamstrup> right, if we could break on dictionary words...
<jussi> kamstrup: I would disagree. the size of the sample its taking from is small, so a few crazy hits get narrowed down very fast.
<kamstrup> then i'd be happy, but I think that'll be expensive to index... although I'd love to be proven wrong :-)
<kamstrup> jussi: no the size is > 3k
<jussi> more than 3k menu items? o.O
<kamstrup> jussi: as we also search the software center, and I really want the matching behaviour identical
<Trevinho> kamstrup: basically I think that there are things that we should learn from synapse or projects like that to better index... Also if that mostly uses regex
<kamstrup> jussi: a rought estimate, just in my installed apps, searching for "fi" gives ~160 hits
<kamstrup> (with substring matching)
<kamstrup> Trevinho: i am all for improving the matching
<kamstrup> but we need to make sure we don't start messing the ranking and relevancy of the hits up. That will *massively* detract from the usability
<kamstrup> and why nobody uses alta vista ;-)
<jussi> kamstrup: at the moment though the usability is even further detracted - how do I find things without knowing the name? (or knowing only part of the name
<Trevinho> kamstrup: of course... But you know that the relevancy of the results are also based on their "priority"... For example zeitgeist can give you lots of data to refine your search
<kamstrup> jussi: try and type what you think, it will most likely work
<Trevinho> synapse did something like that... and that's why on super-bar fi -> enter quickly opens
<jussi> kamstrup: Im not trying to be obtuse, but Ive had several instances where it doesnt (example of tux/supertux )
<jussi> kamstrup: also, is there a reason for alt+f2 having diferent search etc from super key?
<kamstrup> jussi: as said, I can definitely see a point in splitting on dictionary words, which will fix this. Substring matching is shooting pigeons with rail guns
<jussi> kamstrup: is there a way to configure it at all?
<kamstrup> jussi: you can't "configure" the indexing
<kamstrup> except for hacking the code of course ;-)
<Andy80> jussi: hello :)
<jussi> Andy80: hi
<jussi> Andy80: oh HI!! (just figured out who you are) :D
<Andy80> jussi: :D
<jussi> kamstrup: I guess Im just too used to the behaviour in krunner, which worked excellently (for me), and this feels like a step back
<jussi> Im not certain how they are doing it, but it does work well.
<kamstrup> jussi: imagine if google did this...
<jussi> kamstrup: this is not quite the same as google - cant we just steal their algorythym?  :D
<Trevinho> njpatel: how is going the test? :)
<njpatel> Trevinho, badly, in meetings :(
<njpatel> give me an hour
<Trevinho> np,
<Trevinho> njpatel: I'm also updating unity2d to fix the multi-screen issue there too...
<njpatel> awesomeness
<Trevinho> njpatel: the fact is that I already tought on the past that we could have an issue on this field (in fact my UnityCore code was just ready for doing this)... But since I had no luck with multi-screen testing and I didn't receive any report before, I just left the old code there :)
<Trevinho> Kaleo: here?
<njpatel> Trevinho, ping
<Trevinho> njpatel: pong
<njpatel> Trevinho, in your merge, line 201 of the diff (creating the dash function), do you mean to have g_free for both? otherwise key leaks, no?
<njpatel> https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/fix-multiscreen-indicators-geometries/+merge/78941
<Trevinho> njpatel: yes sorry
<Trevinho> typo... since I pasted that code from the previous one which used int keys...
<Trevinho> I fix it.
<njpatel> sweet
<Trevinho> njpatel: done and up
<njpatel> sweet
<njpatel> just testing now, rest looked good
<Trevinho> good
<Trevinho> njpatel: however the thing about the destroying of the HT, if at line 184 you remove the if and you just do g_hash_table_remove (entry2geometry_hash, entry); then that seems to perform also the same of g_hash_table_remove (priv->panel2entries_hash, panel_id);
<njpatel> weird
<Trevinho> yes...
<njpatel> Trevinho, it works!
<njpatel> including the Esc thing
<njpatel> nice :)
<Trevinho> I know :D
<Trevinho> The esc thing was just an one-line patch I forgot to merge on old merge request..
<Trevinho> njpatel: to me it seems that it also fixes https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/845856
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 845856 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "(oneiric) menu bar in wrong place and invisible" [High,In progress]
<Trevinho> bug, you can check it better
<njpatel> Trevinho, I can confirm that on Thursday (as Jane's computer exhibits it), so I'll mark it as fix-committed and re-open if necessary
<njpatel> tremolux, approving and merging, excellent work dude
<Saviq> greyback: re your comment on #859596, what would be your approach to catch and dismiss the X error?
<Trevinho> njpatel: thanks... :)
<htorque> JohnLea_: about bug 839677, in the description you write "*anywhere* on the far left" - and that should not include the top 20-something pixels of the top bar? if so, can you maybe update the description and title again to make that clear?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 839677 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - Launcher fails to reveal when the pointer is positioned in the bottom- or top-left corner of the screen" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839677
<Trevinho> htorque: some days ago I made you open a bug similiar to bug #869196
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 869196 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity panel menus don't stay open when clicked on second monitor with different geometry" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/869196
<Trevinho> I remember you tested that with your TV
<Trevinho> Now it is fixed, but I can't find the original report...
<JohnLea_> htorque; I've added a note to the bottom of the bug clarifying that the top bar is included, thx
<htorque> Trevinho: i'll have a look
<htorque> JohnLea_: thanks, now all is clear! :-)
<htorque> Trevinho: it wasn't this, no? bug 845212
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 845212 in unity (Ubuntu) "Multi-display: Application menu only showing on primary screen" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845212
<Trevinho> ah ok htorque.... I guess that was that
<htorque> Trevinho: yeah, i don't have opened any other multi-display bugs during that time
<Kaleo> Trevinho: sorry, I was out
<Kaleo> Trevinho: what did you need?
<Trevinho> Kaleo: i've sent a merge proposal for fixing a bug that was affecting unity as well, related to menus and multi-screen usage
<Trevinho> Since unity is going to SRU'ing it, maybe you could do the same for unity-2d
<Kaleo> Trevinho: thank you, I milestoned it
<Kaleo> mardy: do you mind taking care of the review of https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity-2d/fix-multiscreen-indicators-geometries/+merge/78965 ?
<federico1> guys?  who knows about jumplists or the internals of Unity?
<kenvandine> tedg, ^^
<tedg> federico1, Uhm, lots of folks do.  Do you have a specific question?
<federico1> tedg: hey hey
<tedg> Howdy
<federico1> tedg: I'm trying to find out what ubuntu already does, and if it can be moved to gnome
<seif> hi federico1
<seif> federico1, kamstrup also does afaik
<seif> and DBO
<tedg> federico1, I think it can be :-)
<federico1> tedg: jumplists as I see them have two parts; the "files I've used with this app" part, and the "actions that this app wants to expose" part
<tedg> federico1, We do two different things, for static entries and dynamic ones.
<tedg> federico1, For static entries we put them in the desktop file as separate sections.
<tedg> federico1, I believe our gnome-untils patch just got accepted there for gnome-screenshot
<seb128> http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-utils/commit/?id=399aa3cda87d03102ed4f3c132dcfd8a2436b472
<seb128> ^ the commit
<tedg> federico1, For dynamic entries we're just publishing a dbusmenu menu that gets put in.
<seb128> (just for reference)
<tedg> federico1, Currently that's a lib.  But, desrt presented putting a next gen menu model that we've been working on into GLib for the next release.  It seemed to go well, but needs to be reviewed.
<tedg> federico1, FYI, at Summit it was stated that GNOME wasn't going to do jumplists because the "designers found it uninteresting"  :-/
<federico1> tedg: bah - translate that to "we haven't really thought about it"; that seems to be *cough* their modus operandi
<federico1> ok, this makes perfect sense
 * tedg refrains from comment :-)
 * kenvandine resists the urge as well
<tedg> federico1, Sure, and if you have suggestions I don't think anything is in stone.  We probably couldn't change for the LTS, but we're going to have to go from dbusmenu v1 to v2 after that anyway.
<federico1> tedg: I want to see where desrt takes things... but for the static entries, stuff in .desktop files makes perfect sense (and KDE et al would find them amenable as well - I bet they already have something similar)
<federico1> tedg: fwiw, for the "files I've used with this app" part, obviously we want to use zeitgeist
<tedg> federico1, We tried to base it off the Nautilus Actions guy's stuff.  His is slightly different, but really close (he puts them in separate files)
<federico1> tedg: do you have some docs about what can get put in .desktop files?  like, what's that "screen shortcut group" and "window shortcut group"?
<federico1> ... or if you have a pointer to the source, I can use that too
<tedg> Have both... give me a sec.
<tedg> federico1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI#Quicklists
<tedg> federico1, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/libindicator/trunk/view/head:/libindicator/indicator-desktop-shortcuts.c
<tedg> federico1, I don't know if we've discussed automatically putting in recent files...  seems like a good idea to me.
<kenvandine> me too
<kenvandine> i think i saw some example of gedit with recent files in a quicklist
<kenvandine> a while back
<kenvandine> never real code, just as a concept
<federico1> kenvandine: http://seilo.geekyogre.com/2011/10/gnome-shell-with-a-little-zeitgeist-extension-update/ shows that working
<federico1> tedg: awesome, thanks
<kenvandine> federico1, sweet
<tedg> federico1, np
<tedg> federico1, I'd read that page bug I use ZG to automatically close my browser everytime I got to seif's website ;-)
<tedg> go to
<seif> federico1, u can annoy DBO now
<seif> federico1, DBO knows alot about the jumplists too
<seif> i think he implements them
<seif> hi DBO
<kenvandine> i think tedg was sufficient for this topic
<kenvandine> not that we don't love DBO
<kenvandine> :)
<federico1> DBO: hey hey :)
<federico1> one sec, need to make a phone call
<tedg> seif, DBO may know a lot, but I'm better looking.
<seif> tedg, i can agree
<kenvandine> tedg, you have better hair for sure
<seif> but tedg u got a family
<seif> and me stealing you from them is just harsh
<seif> stealing DBO fomr his gf is less damage
<tedg> LOL
<seif> :)
 * tedg just goes to the salon with a picture of kenvandine and says "make me look like that!"
<kenvandine> haha :)
<seif> HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHA
<seif> epic
<kenvandine> tedg, i am sure they say you couldn't pull that off
<kenvandine> :)
<seif> tedg u need to grow a beard
<seif> maybe an amesh or arab bread
<seif> beard
<seif> liek DBO
<federico1> beard = bad for tacos
<tedg> seif, Sadly I can't really, I just get really scruffy.  And weirdly, my beard has a lot of red in it!?!?!
<kenvandine> tedg, mine used to have a lot of red too... until it turned gray :)
<seif> federico1, beard makes me look wiser
<seif> i need that since the behavior is not helping
<seif> beard makes me look like 36
 * tedg things that needs to go visit federico1 for tacos...  miss real tacos in Mexico.
<seif> behviour makes me appear like a 16 year old
<seif> ( 36 + 26 ) / 2 = 26
<seif> woops
<seif> i mean 36 + 16
<tedg> Heh, this is why we made computers to do math for us.
<seif> i am a mathmatician
<seif> tedg, kenvandine u have to live like youngsters again
<seif> play fifa on the ps3 or xbox
<seif> u can watch me make DBO and njpatel cry like babies
<tedg> seif, I don't have either of those.
<seif> get one
<tedg> seif, Heh, no.
<tedg> I don't have time to play the game systems I have.
<seif> is this a dirty joke
<seif> it souds like it
<tedg> I did enjoy playing njpatel's PS3 last week.  I got to beat up a girl with a sword ;-)
<seif> which game was that
<seif> ?
<tedg> seif, I don't know, I think it was that came with the Move?
<tedg> seif, I got to controllers, a sword, a shield...
<seif> i need one of those
<seif> tedg, kenvandine http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOpOhlGiRTM&feature=player_embedded
#ayatana 2011-10-12
<Andy80> 'morning
<Andy80> please tell me if this is a known Unity bug: very often (I just fought for 5 minutes to make it work) the Launcher bar doesn't show when it should... you keep moving the mouse on the left and it doesn't show. You have to show desktop (SUPER+D) a couple of times to make it appears. Then, when you want to hide it, it doesn't hide as expected.
<mardy> Trevinho: hi, I'm trying to run Unity 2D with two monitors, in VirtualBox; but I get the panel in only one of them... did you ever meet this problem?
<greyback> mardy: I got it once from not having the tops of the monitors in line
<mardy> greyback: mmm... what do you mean by the tops being in line?
<greyback> mardy: yep, I knew that was a bit vague. In System Settings ->Displays, do the tops of the two rectangles meet?
<mardy> greyback: nope. Let me try...
<mardy> greyback: OMG :-)
<greyback> mardy: IMO it shouldn't make a difference, but I didn't have 2 physical monitors to test it
<greyback> mardy: panel should always be on top, no matter how those monitors are aligned, no?
<mardy> greyback: I would say so... weird! Anyway, the immediate problem is solved, thanks! I'll google a bit more, to see if it is a bug, and if so, I'll report it
<greyback> mardy: Yeah it's strange. Glad I could help :)
<mardy> greyback: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/735937
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 735937 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "The Unity panel stays on the top of the "virtual monitor", even when there's no actual monitor covering that portion of the screen" [High,In progress]
<greyback> mardy: patch sitting there for months, what a pity
<g0rs> hello,  animations aren't worrking in compiz even though i enabled them in ccsm. Can anybody suggest what to do ?
<Trevinho> mardy: I don't think it's  a my problem
<Trevinho> I mean... I don't changed how unity2d manages the panels
<g0rs> Trevinho: hi
<Trevinho> hi g0rs
<g0rs> Trevinho: nimations aren't worrking in compiz even though i enabled them in ccsm. Can anybody suggest what to do ?
<Trevinho> g0rs: ask to smspillaz when he comes back
<g0rs> okay
<dutchie> hi folks
<dutchie> i'm trying to write an appindicator program in vala, but when i try to run it i get "Gtk-ERROR **: GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported"
<dutchie> (i'm on oneiric)
<dutchie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators#Vala_Example doesn't work also
<dutchie> i'm compiling with --pkg gtk+-3.0 --pkg appindicator-0.1
<dutchie> not really sure how to deal with this
<dutchie> file a bug against libappindicator-dev? from my initial googles that would seem to be the problem
<dutchie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706993/ is the ldd output
<cwillu> So, who knows lots about compiz + unityshell + whatever else might be involved?  I'm trying to work out why (at a I-can-fix-it-myself-given-a-pointer level) my window moves freeze up compiz for a moment right when I start, but only if the unityshell is running (disabling it in ccsm immediately fixes it, as well as making the moves silky smooth rather than the slightly jitter 10fps I get otherwise)?
<cwillu> intel pineview (gm33, i915'ish), vsync makes no difference.  The mouse cursor still updates (which isn't surprising), but no windows update during the hiccup
<cwillu> I can't seem to figure out where unityshell would be hooking into such a thing though
<jbicha> dutchie: you should use libappindicator3-dev not 0.1
<Trevinho> dutchie: really doesn't it work?
<Trevinho> You only need valac --pkg appindicator3-0.1 --pkg gtk+-3.0 appindicator.vala
<Trevinho> dutchie: actually the appindicator3-0.1 should have included the gtk in the deps...
<Trevinho> I'm sorry for that
<cwillu> oooo, you appear to have a passing familiarity with "source code"!
 * cwillu pokes Trevinho with the unidentified parts from a unity repo
<dutchie> Trevinho/jbicha: ah, ok thanks a lot, i'll try that
<dutchie> excellent, that works with appindicator3-0.1
<dutchie> thanks again :)
<Trevinho> dutchie: basically you were linking against the gtk2 version... That wasn't working.
<dutchie> makes sense
<Trevinho> However in theory just valac --pkg appindicator3-0.1 file.vala
<Trevinho> should work
<dutchie> oh cool
<Trevinho> but it seems that the appindicator package misses a .deps file to avoid to list manually the dependencies...
<cwillu> enabling unityshell in ccsm makes _something_ really slow in compiz, but for the life of me, I can't figure out what it's doing
 * cwillu would appreciate a suspect
<Trevinho> cwillu: iwth no unityshell, there's no unity at all...
<cwillu> Trevinho, yes, but there's still every other plugin (move, decorate, etc)
#ayatana 2011-10-13
<cwillu> and I specifically don't see what unityshell is doing that changes the behaviour of move
<cwillu> (et al)
<cwillu> Trevinho, a quick test has revealed that lazy positioning is being defeated by a new'ish lock in move.cpp with a big fixme saying "It MUST be removed after 0.9.6 when we can [...] do lazy positioning correctly!"
<cwillu> (added a printf to both sides of the branch that handles the individual move events, and every time compiz is hung, there's a slew of non-lazy)
 * cwillu will try reverting https://code.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz-core/compiz-core.fix_860304/+merge/77156 locally tomorrow
<Trevinho> cwillu: good testing...
<didrocks> good morning
<cwillu> Well, a quick hack to ignore the lock hasn't blown anything up yet;  I'm sure it'll reintroduce a bunch of Fix Released bugs though
<oSoMoN> good morning
<cousin_luigi> Cimi__: hello
<cousin_luigi> Cimi__: Someone on #ubuntu-devel suggested to tell you about a small problem with gnome-session-fallback, namely the need to remove appmenu-gtk and appmenu-gtk3 to solve this http://i.imgur.com/SWwLI.jpg .
<cousin_luigi> bbl
<davidcalle> Hi kamstrup, anything I can do to  help pushing the pygobject SRU? :)
<Andy80> I'm giving Gnome 3.2 a try... there are things that we should just copy, that's it :\
<Andy80> and of course other things I don't like of it
<kamstrup> davidcalle: you can poke tomeu or j5 on #python on GIMPNet to review the patch, or punk pitti into puttin up a test ppa or something...
<mardy> Saviq: hi, I'm still working on the spread keyboard navigation, and I found another problem: https://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-21999
<Saviq> mardy: looks related to my "missing label" experience
<mardy> Saviq: it affects us, because when a workspace is zoomed in, if it has just two windows and you press "down", the focus is lost to another workspace which is not currently visible
<mardy> Saviq: and it seems that I cannot workaround it (at least, so far I could come up with a decent solution)
<Saviq> +not
<mardy> Saviq: so I thought of this simple "solution":
<mardy> Saviq: when the zoomed workspaces looses focus, it unzooms
<mardy> Saviq: another solution would be to zoom to the workspace which got the focus, but I'm afraid it will be more confusing
<Saviq> first one's better, IMO, but we need to prevent navigating to an empty workspace, /methinks
<Saviq> or somehow indicate which workspace has focus
<mardy> Saviq: I think that that will not happen, but I'll double check
<Saviq> mardy: it does happen now, if you go down from the last window in a workspace
<Saviq> the label is gone
<Saviq> and focus looks lost
<Saviq> mardy: hrm... ok now I think I get it... you don't want to move away from current workspace at all
<Saviq> not with navigation keys, at least
<Saviq> Tab / Shift+Tab, then?
<Saviq> for me the most intuitive experience would be to treat all of the windows together as ~ one grid
<Saviq> and Tab / Shift+Tab on top of that to move between the workspaces
<mardy> Saviq: in my branch, the focus is never lost if the current workspace has more than 3 windows (because it has at least two columns, and two rows)
<Saviq> yup, got it
<Saviq> that's what you filed as the bg
<mardy> Saviq: in other cases, it can get lost, but I don't know how to prevent this
<mardy> Saviq: so I'm thinking of what the best way to deal with this situation is
<Saviq> mardy: first thing, IMO - indicating currently focused workspace
<Saviq> with some glow, or dimming the other ones
<mardy> Saviq: that's indicated by the label, already
<Saviq> only if there's a window in that wspace
<mardy> Saviq: oh, right
<Saviq> also, it seems now that if there are no windows in a workspace, you still need to click twice to get to it
<Saviq> I don't particularly like the two-clicks to get to a window, myself
<Saviq> I'd rather have a single click take me to my window directly, but that, I assume, is design decision
<Saviq> mardy: in your Test.qml, you could have another empty cell in the "big" grid
<Saviq> to see that the focus gets there
<Saviq> and yeah, actually preventing from going to an empty wspace would be wrong
<Saviq> you couldn't access it at all without a mouse
<Saviq> u3d has an orange glow around current wspace
<Saviq> and empty ones are desaturated
<Saviq> mardy_: I'll paste in PM
<Saviq> mardy_: tbh I'd disable keyNavigationWraps on both grids, looks more intuitive to me
<Saviq> or at least in the inner ones
<Saviq> with some complicated hackery on pressed keys with we could probably have a single-grid-like experience
<davidcalle> kamstrup, thanks
<apinheiro> njpatel, this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/843280
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 843280 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [High,Fix committed]
<apinheiro> is marked as SRU0
<njpatel> yep
<apinheiro> but although I merged it last week, AFAIS, it is not included on unity/4.0
<njpatel> really?
<njpatel> damn
<njpatel> didrocks, ^
<njpatel> distropatch?
<apinheiro> njpatel, ok, I will look debian/patches
<njpatel> apinheiro, can you please merge it into lp:unity/4.0 now?
<apinheiro> should I wait first for didrocks?
<didrocks> njpatel: apinheiro: sure merge
<apinheiro> njpatel, ^
<apinheiro> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> njpatel: I'll pick with the unity-panel-service patch
<njpatel> thanks
<apinheiro> didrocks, so, in the end, should I merge this on lp:unity/4.0 or not?
<didrocks> apinheiro: yes please, in lp:unity and unity/4.0
<apinheiro> didrocks, it is already merged on lp:unity
<apinheiro> so this is the reason I was asking about what to do with /4.0 ;)
<didrocks> apinheiro: yeah, merge into it please
<apinheiro> njpatel, didrocks well, it seems that it is already merged
<apinheiro> I was just looking to the log, and I didn't find
<apinheiro> that commit
<apinheiro> sorry for the noise
<njpatel> apinheiro, ah, okay
<didrocks> apinheiro: great, it needs a test case then
<didrocks> njpatel: ^
<didrocks> steps to reproduce for the SRU
<apinheiro> didrocks, a test case to reproduce the bug?
<didrocks> apinheiro: yeah, like 1. enable a11y, 2…
<didrocks> apinheiro: people needs to confirm it's fixed in the SRU bug
<apinheiro> didrocks, hmm, it seems complex, as it was a race condition
<apinheiro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/843280/comments/7
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 843280 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [High,Fix committed]
<didrocks> apinheiro: ok, at least, ask to ensure that after xxx run, there is no more crash
<didrocks> apinheiro: edit the description to state that
<apinheiro> didrocks, btw, should I change the status from Fix Committed to Fix Released?
<didrocks> apinheiro: not yet, we didn't change the upstream status as 4.24 is buggy
<apinheiro> didrocks, ok
<apinheiro> so I should change the description from "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" to something like "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke() solved on 4.24"?
<apinheiro> didrocks, ^
<didrocks> apinheiro: not needed, just change the description (not bug title, the description which is the first comment) to "should be fixed in 4.24, ensure you don't get any crash after 5 sesssion restarts" for instance
<apinheiro> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> thanks :)
<apinheiro> njpatel, btw, as now the master is for 5.0
<apinheiro> can I start to make the merge proposals for those huge a11y branches?
<apinheiro> or should I wait
<apinheiro> until things get lets in a rush for finalizing 4.24?
<apinheiro> s/lets/less
<njpatel> apinheiro, right
<njpatel> yes, you can make proposals for lp:unity
<pippo> can i kill who have invented unity user interface please??
<pippo> i hati it
<pippo> *hate
<apinheiro> njpatel, ok, thanks
<greyback> Saviq: have you Unity3d handy? Can you check if Alt+F1 remembers state there? As in, Alt+F1, press down a few times, Escape, press Alt+F1 again. What is highlighted?
<Saviq> greyback: alt+f1 doesn't work in u3d
<Saviq> greyback: but I agree, it should reset to the dash icon
<greyback> Saviq: Me too. Just wanted to check. Thanks. Merge req on its way
<Saviq> greyback: I'll review your launcher fixes tomorrow, have no head for it at that point of the day and don't want to mess it up
<greyback> Saviq: no problem. It took me a long time to get it working nicely (IMO anyway).
<nerochiaro> does anyone know if the items returned by bamf_matcher_get_running_applications are ordered in any specific way ?
<jderose> congrats everyone on a beautiful 11.10 release! really fantastic work :-D
<Andy80> Trevinho: ping!
#ayatana 2011-10-14
 * hyperair grumbles at smspillaz. there's no way to disable alt-grave!
<hyperair> smspillaz:
<hyperair> oops
<hyperair> smspillaz: http://paste.debian.net/136355/
<smspillaz> hyperair: wouldn't it be better to make KeyboardUtil::findKeyAboveTab return nothing ?
<hyperair> smspillaz: why so?
<smspillaz> because you might want to bind another key to 'next window' and that patch focibly disables the next window callback
<smspillaz> or .. better yet, have an option like "next window override" which allows you to specify your own key
<hyperair> no, it only forcibly disables alt+grave
<hyperair> the alt+left/right still work
<hyperair> in fact, successive alt+graves don't work.
<smspillaz> right, but what if the user wants to *not* use alt-keyabovetab but alt-somethingelse
<hyperair> the only thing alt+grave does for me is bring up the switcher, and stay there
<hyperair> smspillaz: right, so we should have a customizable keybinding
<hyperair> instead of alt+keyabovetab
<hyperair> but defaulting to alt+keyabovetab?
<hyperair> how do we do that?
<smspillaz> easy
<hyperair> ?
<smspillaz> you add an option for "Next Window", and if the keybinding is not "None" you use that instead of detecting the key above tab
<hyperair> and what if it is None?
<hyperair> what if i want to disable the keybinding?
<hyperair> and seriously, why does unity get so many hardcoded crap keybindings?
<hyperair> in natty the super key was working erratically
<hyperair> all my *other* super-keybindings stopped functioning
<smspillaz> hyperair: the super key should be working again, unfortunately passive key grabs with X are a bit of a nightmare
<smspillaz> (and distro wouldn't let me push my fix into natty :()
<hyperair> heh oh well
<smspillaz> hyperair: I have a patch which allows you to change "detected" key to "something else" but unfortunately not to "nothing"
<smspillaz> the compiz keybindings system doesn't really provide a way to do "detect a key", though maybe this should be moved int ocore
<hyperair> what do you mean "detect a key"?
<smspillaz> as in, in the metadata to have a tag that says "key above, left of, right of, below X"
<smspillaz> didrocks: morning :)
<didrocks> hey smspillaz
<mardy> Saviq: hi, I'm a bit confused by https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-2d/bugfix/+merge/79287
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 79287 in Ubuntu "Bug in bug #1, ubuntu does contain nonfree software" [Undecided,Invalid]
<mardy> Saviq: should I review it? Did you do the rebase yourself to help rento?
<mardy> *Renato
<Saviq> mardy: yes, I did rebase
<Saviq> well, I had to uncommit and commit again, 'cause his `bzr merge` messed things up
<mardy> :-)
<Saviq> mardy: buy anyway I'd wait for him before reviewing again
<Saviq> *but
<Saviq> 'cause I'm not sure if he still wants to work on my race issue or not
<Saviq> (possible race issue)
<Saviq> he's on brazillian time, so won't be here until 12pm UTC or so
<Bacta> Hi I unstalled Ubuntu 11.10 and I can't start in Gnome
<Bacta> How can I delete Unity and have Gnome instead?
<greyback> Bacta: install "gnome-shell" to get gnome3
<Bacta> Will this mean I can start Ubuntu without Unity?
<greyback> Bacta: yes, at the log in screen, click the settings cog, and you can select a different desktop
<Bacta> cool
<greyback> Bacta: Any particular reason why you dislike Unity?
<Bacta> Can't move it from the left
<Bacta> My menu items are no longer docked to the top of my app
<Bacta> They're minor gripes but Ubuntu is meant to be about choice
<greyback> Bacta: Fair enough. Though I had to admit, I got used to the new workflow and quite like it.
<TLE> Hallo everyone. I was wondering about a lens that would allow people to start up chats in empathy, is something like available from somewhere or being worked on? I found the development blogs af Seif Lofty from a year back but was unable to conclude how far the work is.
<TLE> sorry, _Lotfy_, and I see that he is actually here
<bregma> hay guys, my unity-2d panel spontaneously disappeared and won't come back, can anyone give me a clue what to look for to get back to a working desktop?
<om26er> gord, Hi! there is a regression in the 4.24 release see the screenshot http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=178963
<om26er> they were supposed to be 4 icons in a row now they are three for desktop dash mode
<andyrock> JohnLea, te gusta? http://people.ubuntu.com/~andyrock/Selection_005.png
<andyrock> it's a WIP...
<andyrock> not a mockup
<njpatel> andyrock, I'll pay you a lot of money if you make it pick colours from the theme ,or at least the ubuntu brand colours (for the monitors) :)
<andyrock> njpatel, should we pick colours from the theme just for the panel or for the wallpaper too?
<njpatel> andyrock, I meant the wallpaper area, like instead of pale orange/yellow, it could be something from the theme, so at least it matches
<JohnLea> andyrock; cool!  I take it you have seen https://launchpadlibrarian.net/82534397/system_settings_10_08_11_03.png
<JohnLea> (attached to bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/742544 )
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 742544 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Launcher is shown on the wrong screen in some multi-monitor setups" [High,Confirmed]
<andyrock> njpatel, i think that the colours are used to distinguish the various monitors
<njpatel> andyrock, right, but they could be chosen from a pallete that at least looks nice, right? anywya, I don't mean to derail the work, sorry :)
<andyrock> njpatel, indeed... current colors are weird :)
<andyrock> JohnLea, thanks for the link... I could no longer find it
<andyrock> JohnLea, in the mockup there is no clock in the scaled panel
<andyrock> should I remove it?
<JohnLea> andyrock; yes, thx
<andyrock> JohnLea, yw ;) It will be ready in a week... I've to study :/
<andyrock> njpatel, I will try to use the wallpaper to draw the background
<andyrock> njpatel, can I use libunity to know if unity is running?
<njpatel> andyrock, yep, I believe so
<andyrock> njpatel, thx
<JohnLea> andyrock; if you could make the background dynamically use the current wallpaper that would be awesome!
<andyrock> JohnLea, should not be so difficult... :) We should change launcher and panel color according to wallpaper main color
<andyrock> i mean if the wallpaper main colour is white we can use black as launcher bg color
<andyrock> etc...
<andyrock> om26er, do you have a multi-head setup? :)
<andyrock> i'm not at home and i will not able to use my multi head setup until Christmas
<andyrock> om26er, so i need a tester ;)
<om26er> andyrock, wish i had, thats y i dont triage multi-monitor
<om26er> maybe one day I will be provided with one :p
<andyrock> om26er, you broke my heart :)
<andyrock> htorque, and you?
<om26er> andyrock, funny someone broke mine today :(
<andyrock> om26er, oh i'm sorry
<om26er> andyrock, np ;-)
<htorque_> andyrock: i can hook up my notebook to my pc monitor if you need someone to test something :-)
<andyrock> htorque_, great... :) i will ping you (not today)
<andyrock> thx
<htorque_> yw :-)
<axisys> how do I switch between multiple chrome windwos in unity /
<axisys> ?
<and471> Trevinho, hi
<seif> hi TLE
<seif> sorry was napping
<neo84> Hi , I have insalled ubuntu 11.10 and o configure uniy installed compiz, I am not sure what I did, Now luancher is not comming and also I am not able to edit panes
<cwillu> neo84, panes?
<neo84> I mean, where we get start button and all
<cwillu> does the panel show up?
<cwillu> (under unity, the scope of editing is currently quite limited)
<neo84> yes, but it just have file, bookmark go and places
<cwillu> ah, okay
<cwillu> that's nautilus
<neo84> I don't get systetm
<neo84> from where I can run programs
<neo84> any idea how to fix
<cwillu> I don't know if there's an official/better answer, but if you delete ~/.config/compiz-1 and/or ~/.gconf/apps/compiz-1 and restart, the relevant things should get reconfigured and will work
<cwillu> (note that the first login after that might take a bit longer)
<neo84> ok
<neo84> got it
<neo84> let me test
<cwillu> there's a whole whack of bugs in that area, some of which have been fixed, some of which... haven't :p
<cwillu> speaking of which
 * cwillu pokes smspillaz with a stick
<cwillu> smspillaz, if I say that I'm getting synchronous window moves even with -proposed, are you likely to run away screaming?
<neo84> in gconf/apps path i can see comizeonfig instead of copize-1
<cwillu> not that one
<neo84> should I delete that as wel
<cwillu> no
<neo84> ok
<neo84> got it restarting box
<cwillu> technically, logging out and back in would suffice, or really, even just running "DISPLAY=:0 compiz --replace" from a vterm would have sufficed
<cwillu> but you didn't see that, because you restarted the box I guess :p
<htorque_> :D
<cwillu> bug #874514
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 874514 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Nothing on screen updates other than cursor when moving window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874514
<neo84> Hi cwillu: that didn't worked
<cwillu> neo84, you're on the computer right now?
<cwillu> (i.e., chatting from it?)
<neo84> yes,
<htorque_> cwillu: hm, after a while my windows start to lag behind the cursor when moving - you think that's connected? (also running -proposed compiz) i first thought that's connected to a similar snap plugin bug, but it happens with that disabled too. :(
<cwillu> htorque_, sec
<neo84> but I logged in gnome session
<cwillu> oh, not the ubuntu session?
<cwillu> no idea then, sorry
<neo84> no in ubuntu session, I can't do anything. Alt t2 is not working
<cwillu> alt t2?
<neo84> and there's no way to kick terminal or any appliation
<cwillu> oh, f2
<cwillu> neo84, do you know how to log into a vterm?
<neo84> no
<cwillu> ctrl-alt-f7 will get you back to your current session
<neo84> ok
<cwillu> ctrl-alt-f1 will take you to a text-only screen
<cwillu> where you can log in with your usual username and such
<cwillu> what I want you to do (write this down, you won't be able to refer to the screen) is:
<neo84> ok
<neo84> sure pleas go ahead
<cwillu> (sec)
<neo84> sure
<cwillu> (1) log into a vterm (2: will kill the graphical session) sudo stop lightdm (3) rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/compiz-1 ~/.config/compiz-1 ~/.local/share/compiz-1 (4: will take you to the graphical login screen) sudo start lightdm (5) log into the ubuntu session
<neo84> vterm is etxt only one , correct
<cwillu> yes
<cwillu> (well, technically not really, but anyway :p)
<neo84> ok
<htorque> cwillu: wouldn't "DISPLAY=:0 unity --reset" be simpler? :-)
<cwillu> htorque, perhaps, although that's failed half a dozen times for me in the last week :p
<htorque> another thing to check: are users really running unity or are they running unity 2d instead (there were already a couple of invalid bug reports on launchpad). easiest way to check: only unity's panel has a shadow.
<htorque> like "compiz settings don't work"
<cwillu> htorque, difficult when neither unity nor unity-2d is actually running :p
<htorque> true that
<cwillu> neo84, note, be careful with rm;  a typo can easily delete your entire home directory :p
<cwillu> oh, god damnit
<htorque> we'll see if we'll see him again :D
<cwillu> ah well, it's not likely that he'd stick a random space between ~ and / ;p
<neo84> cwillu: now when I am loading ubuntu session, it says unable to load ubuntu logou :(
<cwillu> sorry?
<cwillu> please give precise messages, with as few typos as possible :p
<neo84> sure
<htorque> i guess that's the dialog when loading a missing session (unity → "ubuntu")
<neo84> it says , unable to load Ubuntu and log out button comes
<neo84> how to fix it
<cwillu> neo84, I'm pretty sure you did something more than what I said :p
<cwillu> either from the gnome session, or when logged in from the terminal :/
<htorque> from a command line (ctrl-alt-f1, log in), can you do "apt-cache policy gnome-session"
<htorque> does it say anything other that "none" behind "Installed:"?
<htorque> *than
<neo84> how to login via gnome session ?
<htorque> no, from the vterm like you did before (using ctrl-alt-f1)
<neo84> ok
<htorque> then type: apt-cache policy gnome-session
<htorque> does that say "Installed: 3.2.0-0ubuntu3"?
<htorque> hm :-/
<cwillu> heh:  bug #861710 and bug #862162
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 861710 in linux (Ubuntu) "[regression] smspillaz fails to sleep at proper hours, despite solar status" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861710
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 862162 in unity (Ubuntu) "DBO does not go to sleep when I ask him to" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862162
<DBO> I should totally mark my bug as fix released
<DBO> I have been sleeping like a pimp
<htorque> well deserved ;)
<cwillu> DBO, I'll take advantage of your unwise revealing of your monitoring of this channel, to ask if you know anything about lazy positioning?
<DBO> I dont even know what that is
<DBO> unless you mean in compiz
<cwillu> yes
<DBO> then yes
<DBO> I know all about lazy positioning
<cwillu> >:)
<DBO> its lazy
<DBO> and positions
<cwillu> DBO, more than you want to?
<DBO> but only when it feels like it
<cwillu> ah yes, then you're qualified :)
<bregma> much like yourself?
<DBO> bregma, not half as lazy as myself
<bregma> that's a bug then
<cwillu> DBO, I got the sense from the patches that landed in -proposed that this should've been mostly fixed there
<DBO> ever sleep in a chair because getting up for bed was just harder?
<cwillu> DBO, yes.
<DBO> cwillu, whats broken exacry?
<cwillu> I only get synchronous moves, except in a few short-lived cases
<DBO> cwillu, amd hardware?
<cwillu> intel
<cwillu> pineview
<DBO> intel needs to stop naming their hardware after elementary schools
<cwillu> and if you say anything about sync to vrefresh, I might strangle you :p
<cwillu> DBO, it's i915 hardware
<DBO> cwillu, my guess is god hates you right now
<DBO> and he is a wrathful god
<cwillu> DBO, fine, but intel is fine right now :p
<cwillu> DBO, if the unityshell compiz plugin isn't running, compiz has no problems :)
<DBO> ahhhh hmmm
<DBO> thats interesting isn't it
<cwillu> DBO, somewhat
<DBO> so its slow dragging windows around?
<cwillu> yes
<cwillu> specifically, it doesn't update if the mouse moves more than ~20 pixels per second or so
<cwillu> (where "it" means "everything but the mouse cursor")
<cwillu> so if I move windows really really slowly, they move somewhat ok
<DBO> interesting
<DBO> you going to be at UDS?
<cwillu> more interesting:  if a window opens up in the middle of the screen (or not touching an edge), it moves fluidly
<cwillu> until it touches an edge, or I alt-tab to it, or so forth
<cwillu> DBO, I keep telling myself that I love my job too much to take one that pays enough to allow me to do such things as "go to conferences" :p
<DBO> mail me your laptop
<DBO> then I can finally reproduce the problem and fix it :P
<cwillu> want ssh? :p
<cwillu> (noteworthy, before -proposed, compiz in a shell gave a swath of that "you should probably report this" bug;  now it only gives a couple when the session first starts
<cwillu> if I had to guess, I'd say that m->mLocked is never being released, although I'm not sure that that's even done the same way in the patches
<Splief> Hello
<DBO> cwillu, I have an intel machine being upgraded now
<DBO> in an effort to reproduce this issue
<Splief> After I am upgrade to 11.10 I get this error message "Booting system without full network configuration"
<Splief> 1] move all /var/run -> /run and /var/lock -> /run/lock 2] delete /var/run and /var/lock 3] link /run -> /var/run and /run/lock -> /var/lock 4] delete /run/dbus/* 5] restart
<DBO> Splief, you probably want to ask in #ubuntu
<cwillu> DBO, probably worth noting a few things that _didn't_ work:  various pokings at intel x driver options, every permutation of relevant workarounds settings, disabling sync to vrefresh in no less than 4 distinct places, tweaking/disabling mouse-polling settings (long shot :p)
<Splief> yes
<Splief> I am wrong here?
<cwillu> DBO, also of note, simply defeating the lock test in the move plugin changed the behaviour, but didn't fix it (obviously :p)
<DBO> k
<htorque> Splief:  yes. either type  '/join #ubuntu' to get into a room with 1700 users or you can also ask your question at askubuntu.com
<htorque> hmpf
<cwillu> DBO, hmm, that's interesting:  just did compiz --replace in a terminal;  at that point, the terminal window was fluidly movable, but simply shifting focus to another window and back restored the clumpy behaviour
<cwillu> no errors compiz stdout at all
<cwillu> (actually, there's "/usr/bin/compiz (expo) - Warn: failed to bind image to texture" during the initial loading, that's it)
<DBO> cwillu, without a local ability to reproduce the issue
<DBO> I cant possibly fix it
<cwillu> I will continue to stream useless information at you anyway :p
<cwillu> otherwise you might get the impression that it's not bugging me anymore :p
<cwillu> also, given some guidance on how it's supposed to work in the first place, I might be able to fix it myself
<cwillu> although I still haven't figured out how to go from a bzr checkout to a dpkg-buildpackage'able tree
<TLE> seif: hey, I've been afk
<TLE> As I mentioned earlier, I was wondering about what the status is of the people lens work you did a while back
<axisys> is there a tutorial for newbies ?
<axisys> not quite comformatble with it .. may be some tutorial will help
<axisys> comfortable*
<sense> axisys: Maybe <http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/> can help you getting started?
<axisys> sense: i remember there was a cheat sheet for unity.. can't find it
<sense> Neither can I, unfortunately.
<axisys> i think someone provided it in answers.ubuntu.com or somewhere like tere
<axisys> back then I decided to swithc to classic.. but this time I like to stick to it for a little longer..
<axisys> i mean during natty
<sense> axisys: Ah, you don't mean development but usage?
<axisys> sense: right
<sense> In that case all I can advise is looking further at AskUbuntu.
<axisys> sense: what is quickly ? next gen unity ?
<axisys> http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/2010/09/16/Getting_Started_With_Quickly_Part_1
<sense> axisys: Quickly is a (command line) tool for quickly creating a new Ubuntu application and developing it.
<axisys> sense: :-)
<axisys> i am in the wrong place then..
<axisys> let me check askubuntu
<sense> ok!
<sense> axisys: The general support IRC channel is #ubuntu if you have further questions. :)
<axisys> i wodner if unity made it little slower?
<axisys> i find natty was faster in response time
<axisys> i have 8G mem in my laptopr
<axisys> laptop*
<axisys> is it possible unity needs *lot* more resource?
<cwillu> so long as you have enough memory, more memory has little effect on response time
<cwillu> be more specific on "response time" though
<axisys> i click on a tab on chrome and I see "new tab" declaration and then the tab gets created .. odd
<axisys> it is possible that rsync within folders slowing it down
<axisys> i just started with oneric today.. so I dont have enough data to conclude to my observation
<sense> I'm not sure. But couldn't it be an issue with Chrome itself?
<axisys> sense: possible.. i shouldnt jump into any conclusion
<axisys> let me start virtualbox.. i thought while virtualbox was running it became slow
<sense> That could explain things. :) But of course you may be right. Oneiric uses more GPU, so it could be that your hardware doesn't cope as well with it as others.
<axisys> what is the searchbox called ?
<axisys> searchbox?
<sense> Dash, I belive :)
<axisys> when I type vir.. in Dash .. virtualbox icon and some other paper related to virtualbox shows up.. at that time is there a way to pick virtualbox app without using the mouse?
<axisys> found it.. down arrow picked it
<sense> axisys: The first entry should be selected by default and can be actived with enter.
<axisys> oh ok.. nice to know
<axisys> again.. need a cheat sheet :-)
<axisys> i guess someone in askubuntu will have the link
<Trevinho> tedg: did you look at this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/849732/comments/22 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 849732 in unity-2d "Control/Alt key bindings are broken in GTK 3 programs using gtkbuilder" [Critical,Triaged]
<axisys> how do I start another chrome when chrome is running? clicking the launch icon of chrome in dash menu just takes me to the running chrome window
<axisys> in classic i can click the icon and a new chrome window starts
<tedg> Trevinho, I read your comments, but I haven't looked into it further.  Sounds like you did a good set of investigation.
<axisys> i tried ctrl+click and no go
<tedg> Trevinho, I'm guessing it must have a check somewhere for visibility or mapping :-/
<Trevinho> mh... I don't know tedg
<tedg> axisys, I'm not sure what the preferred way is, but I use Super+Shift+Number for the launchers for new windows most of the time.
<Trevinho> but I was wondering...
<Trevinho> in the standard menus, when you press an accelerator... Who activates the menu item^
<Trevinho> I mean, you activate the old gtk one or the dbusmenuitem?
<axisys> tedg: all the numbers are taken
<axisys> tedg: 0-9 are all assigned to other applications.. chrome gets no number
<tedg> Trevinho, The window gets it and handles it.  So no dbusmenu involvement.  I'm guessing the hiding of the menu bar broke it.
<tedg> axisys, Move it?  :-)
<axisys> tedg: heh
<htorque> axisys: tried middle clicking the launcher?
<axisys> htorque: let me try that
<Trevinho> tedg: yes, in fact it's what I saw... The window inherit these settings... So the dbusmenu uses them only to show the right accel on the menu, isn't it?
<tedg> Trevinho, Correct
<axisys> htorque: that did it.. thanks
<tedg> Trevinho, I can't answer any more questions until your ETSA is approved though ;-)
<htorque> axisys: you're welcome
<Trevinho> tedg: the site says it's approved... but I think that at the airport will get controlled further way...
<Trevinho> In my passport picture I really looks like a terrorist... :D
<Trevinho> by the way also if you're not sure that I'm a trusted man, who won't ever destroy your country, do you think that the fix to do is in the gtk scope, isn't it=?
<htorque> Trevinho: just a tip - don't make any jokes when talking to the immigration officers :D
<axisys> would be nice if this is in the topic.. would help tons of newbies like me.. nice cheat sheet
<axisys> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/what-are-unitys-keyboard-and-mouse-shortcuts
<tedg> Trevinho, I believe in code reviews :-)
<Trevinho> htorque: ok... Sorry... It seems I'm risking too much here...
<htorque> axisys: #ayatana actually isn't a support channel. the right channel would be #ubuntu, but with 1700+ users i can understand why people visit all other channels. :P
<tedg> axisys, http://www.quicklycode.com/wallpapers/unity-cheat-sheet-wallpaper
<axisys> htorque: i got not much help there about unity..
<Trevinho> tedg: yes, but I can't really understand what's going there... I mean, a gtkmenubar manually added when hidden should act exactly like a gtkbuilder generated gtkmenubar
<tedg> Ah, it's linked there.
<axisys> htorque: i guess with 11.10 just released this chnl will be busy atleast for next 6 months with people like me :-)
<Trevinho> but here it seems that the gtkmenubar done by gtkbuilder when hidden doesn't allow to activate its child...
<Trevinho> while the normal one allows that...
<tedg> Trevinho, Yeah, I had to do a bit of a hack with the mnemonics.  Basically breaking on each function I thought should be activated.  Guessing it'll be the same process.
<axisys> tedg: yeah.. that image does not exist anymore to download
<tedg> axisys, http://i.stack.imgur.com/pf1y5.png
<axisys> tedg: nice.. I will make it a wallpaper for few months.. thanks!
<axisys> hmm.. super+D does not work
<Trevinho> tedg: I'm there...
<Trevinho> I found a way to make it working...
<Trevinho> however tedg how would you see to ignore if menuitem is hidden when asking to activate that by accel when the the ubuntu menubar is used?
<Trevinho> I'm worried it could cause issues...
<axisys> anyone knows how to change the login screen? I dont want to show the valid users.. I rather type the username
<Trevinho> maybe we should track the previously hidden entries...
<axisys> I rather want to type the username
<Trevinho> tedg: sorry I was wrong.. .It doesn't depend on visiblity
<Trevinho> but on the parent visibiltiy check
<Trevinho> And this is not done generally for menus...
<tedg> Trevinho, So, you can look at the check that I put into the mnemonic code.  Basically I check to see if there is a menuproxy, if it's being used, and if so then I override things.  It should be safe in that case.
<tedg> axisys, I think you need to edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf -- though I'm not sure about which greeter you'd want for that.
<Trevinho> tedg: here the issue is that there are some menu items parents that are really hidden...
<Trevinho> And the gtk_widget_real_can_activate_accel function check for visility
<tedg> Trevinho, Sure, but the menubar shouldn't be, no?
<Trevinho> so what about ignoring the visibility?
<Trevinho> Yes, but that doesn't check for the menubar
<Trevinho> in fact, adding some debug code, and running a standard app
<tedg> Trevinho, Hmm, but the confusing part is why does it then work for normal menubars?
<Trevinho> I don't get any output
<tedg> Trevinho, Like non-builder ones.
<Trevinho> while there's for gtkbuild...
<Trevinho> tedg: because the normal menubars doesn't use the complex structure that the gtkbuilder seems to use
<Trevinho> I've not checked how the tree is made, but there are at least three levels behind the standard menubar.... I mean menubar -> file menuitem -> unknown menuitem -> menuitem i want to activate
<Trevinho> tedg: strange...
<Trevinho> Looking at the windgets tree it seems that there's a GtkMenuBar, then a GtkMenu and the another GtkMenuBar
<tedg> Trevinho, Uhm, wow...
<Trevinho> or... not, sorry maybe I'm wrong
<Trevinho> just menubar + menu....
#ayatana 2011-10-15
<smspillaz> cwillu: wait till the next sru
<smspillaz> cwillu: there's fixes distributed in several different packages, we don't want to reset the compiz timer over pushing new stuff which will block other fixes from happening
<axisys> how do I enable the wobbly windows?
<cwillu> axisys, install compizconfig-settings-manager, run ccsm and enable it.  (warning, ccsm is behaving a bit odd right now)
 * cwillu looks at smspillaz suspiciously
<axisys> any idea how to modify the login screen so usernames are not showing
<axisys> have been searching in askubuntu and found nothing
<jbicha> axisys: you mean how to hide all usernames so you have to login as other?
<axisys> jbicha: i think so..
<axisys> jbicha: i find it security risk to display the valid users
<jbicha> one way is to try raising the minimum uid in /etc/lightdm/users.conf
<axisys> so ..logout to verify ?
<axisys> jbicha: ^
<jbicha> it might require restarting lightdm
<axisys> that did not work.. restarted lightdm, which is like logout..
<axisys> and then rebooted
<axisys> still showing user lists
<axisys> i changed the minimum number to pretty high, 5000
<jbicha> I don't know, if it still doesn't work after rebooting I'd file a bug against lightdm for that
<Takyoji> Are there still issues with Unity and a multi-monitor setup with separate X screens?
<Takyoji> Because X screen 1 is blank white for me, unless if anyone has ideas, or if I should file/search for a bug
<Takyoji> because this wasn't even present in 11.04 last I recall. I can move my cursor over to the other monitor, which turns the cursor to an X
<Takyoji> So it's not a graphics driver issue at all
<Takyoji> from my understanding
<Takyoji> Unless if at least a single person out of 70 has an idea.
<arpu> hello
<arpu> i have a regrission for 11.10 can somebody confirm this? http://streamtivi.com/ click right on an channel flash player opens and show the peer assitent pop up and the allow is not pressable
<arpu> maybe an unity bug smspillaz :> ?
<arpu> works on lucid lts
<arpu> wrong channel?
<arpu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/874897 i create a bug report
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 874897 in unity (Ubuntu) "flash peer assistent pop up noch clickable" [Undecided,New]
<cwillu> smspillaz, just a further remark;  if I set /sys/modules/usbhid/parameters/mousepoll to 20, the synchronous mode moves are at least useable (i.e., the screen continues to update including the moved window at about 10-15 fps, rather than not updating at all until I stop moving the mouse)
<neo84> Hi all
<neo84> cwillu: despite of our efforts still issue not fixed
<cwillu> neo84, the general solution is to make a new user, test that it works, and then copy changes into it (being careful to suitably maintain ownership on the files) until it breaks again;  at that point, you know precisely what broke it
<cwillu> it'll be something along the lines of those config files though
<neo84> ok. I am creating a new user and will try to log in for that
<neo84> creating user via users & groups will do right
<cwillu> should, yes.
<cwillu> might be convenient to make it an admin user
<neo84> ok
<neo84> cwillu : that worked like charmed, new user have no issues, which configuration files I should copy
<cwillu> neo84, if I knew that, you wouldn't have needed to make the new user :p
<cwillu> I'd start with pieces of .config, .local/share/ and .gconf/, and go from there
<neo84> ok
<cwillu> (copy into the new user, don't modify the original)
<neo84> got it :)
<cwillu> once you've figured out what the problem is, you should be able to make the precise change to your existing user
<cwillu> ... without erasing any data or other settings
<neo84> sure
<neo84> I am on it
<neo84> I just need to copy compiz-1 or compizeconfig-1 as well
<neo84> cwillu : copied from all locations , now what nex
<cwillu> is it broken?
<cwillu> (make sure to at log out and back in, otherwise you're not testing anything)
<neo84> ohh ok
<neo84> cwillu: you rock, it fixed my issue. I did identified that compize-1 folder had some issues
<neo84> afer copying that it got fixed
<cwillu> compize-1 or compiz-1?
<neo84> compiz-1 ( you know I am champion in spell mistake :) )
<cwillu> neo84, indeed.
<cwillu> especially since I seem to recall giving you some specific instructions regarding that particular folder :p
<neo84> yes :)
<neo84> but it was really nice to have you on this channel, you made my day
<htorque> cwillu: i think i can confirm your window move thing
<cwillu> htorque, yeah, it's known breakage\
<htorque> ah, ok. would you look up the bug number for me?
<cwillu> re: DBO before, I think he just wasn't as up to date as smspillaz
<htorque> maybe because he was sleeping - that's what you get for fixing a bug :P
<cwillu> htorque, I believe the bug report consists of a bunch of FIXME's in the source :p
<htorque> heh, k. :-)
<cwillu> I think it's worse in my case because of the unnecessarily fancy mouse I use
<cwillu> it appears to send enough events that compiz or x never actually catches up if things are running synchronously
<cwillu> slowing things down as mentioned above results in an acceptably useable desktop, although it's still rendering much slower than it used to (which is the fixme)
<cwillu> the suggestion to wait and see the next sru before getting too worked up seems fine
<htorque> i get it from time to time. if i move the mouse to fast, only the pointer moves. if i move it slower, the window updates only every X ms.
<cwillu> (given the mouse workaround)
<cwillu> yep
<htorque> pretty jumpy.
<cwillu> root@cwillu-net:/sys/module/usbhid/parameters$ echo 20 > mousepoll followed by replugging the mouse is what made things useable
<cwillu> may require actually unloading the module though, depending on... things.
<cwillu> hmm
<cwillu> having re-read that, that doesn't make any sense
 * cwillu checks if the value is still set
<cwillu> huh, it is
<cwillu> which is right, of course
<cwillu> just... odd.
<Devil505> hi nmarques
<nmarques>      I'm having some problems (http://susepaste.org/8221184) building dconf-qt, anyone has a ideia on whatmight be happening ?
<Devil505> nmarques, you need to patch QT4
<nmarques> Devil505, I've seen it already
<nmarques> it's rebuilding for like 45 mins
<Devil505> ok
<Devil505> good luck then
<Devil505> I give up with ayatana
<nmarques> why ?
<nmarques> I haven't given up really because Unity 2D works
<Devil505> too much complicated with all these patches
<nmarques> and my last stuff is somehow working though compiz is segfaulting but this might be related to something else
<nmarques> Devil505, it's a good thing to learn :)
<nmarques> Devil505, thats why I keep doing it, but changed my philosophy
<nmarques> Devil505, it's just like a combat situation, no promises
<nmarques> :)
<Devil505> but patching it's not our philosophy (Frugalware dev team)
<nmarques> not SUSE's also
<nmarques> but now I have full control of the repository
<nmarques> which makes things faster and I can follow my own rules :)
<nmarques> zypper is potent enough to allow me to control the whole install process and replace any packages I want, so it's not really a big issue
<Devil505> so untill ubuntu patches are not in upstream, porting ayatana will be too much complicated
<nmarques> the 11.4 experiments have worked out well for users
<nmarques> Devil505, that's pressure you should exercise on upstream :)
<nmarques> Devil505, but yeah, I know the feeling
<Devil505> well this pressure mus be done by canonical team not me :p
<nmarques> should be done by everyone
<nmarques> because not having some patches upstreamed is a limitation to downstreamers
<nmarques> but I've left politics and I'm starting a new job on monday
<nmarques> everything is Red Hat there, so, my time for SUSE is also going to diminuish a lot
<nmarques> I'm going probably to shift over contributions to Fedora as it will somehow help me with work stuff
<Devil505> fedora is a good distro
<nmarques> yeah, but I'm not going GNOME3 or KDE :)
<nmarques> I'm returning to Fluxbox now that I've fixed most of the stuff to work with GTK/GNOME3 apps
<nmarques> to be honest, the only graphical applications I need is a browser and urxvt
<nmarques> looks like QT4 is finishing building :)
<nmarques> back to dconf-qt and check if I can still push Unity 2D to openSUSE 12.1
<Devil505> :)
<Devil505> nmarques, I'm the maintainer of XFCE for Frugalware now :)
<nmarques> nice
<nmarques> simple question
<nmarques> have you ever launched Unity 4.0 on frugal ?
 * hyperair pokes smspillaz. is there a way to bring back my shiny blue top left corner in unity? i kinda liked it. it was much easier to notice than the little blue indicators
<chrone> hello all
<chrone> is there any working project to reduce the default font and ui size? it's bigger than other popular oses and really taking screen real estate :(
<jbicha> chrone: simple config is possible in System Settings>Universal Access, for more fine-tuned control try gnome-tweak-tool
<chrone> i'll give it a try
<chrone> thanks dude for the tips
<chrone> it's too small though
<chrone> and is there any change to reduce the shortcut preview when first opening dash?
<chrone> thanks again, i'm off to bed
<chrone> later folks
#ayatana 2011-10-16
<Lestibournes> unity.ubuntu.com has a display defect in Chromium 12.0.742.112: http://ubuntuone.com/208dwL7a6Da1xJhFfOIrj7
<Lestibournes> So, any response to my last post? I'd been disconnected by accident.
<jbicha> Lestibournes: what exactly is the problem?
<Lestibournes> The text spilling out from the boxes at the bottom.
<jbicha> Lestibournes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website
<cwillu> Lestibournes, I see nothing wrong with that image
<jo-erlend> when I click an indicator, the menu goes away when I release the mouse button. It didn't use to be that way. Is it intentional, or is it a problem here?
<cwillu> jo-erlend, known bug
<cwillu> jo-erlend, two monitors?
<jo-erlend> yes
<jo-erlend> I'm really impressed by unity2d. It needs to get the same keyboard shortcuts that Unity has, but other than that, it's just as good, I think. There was actually a question on askubuntu just now about how to know if you're using Unity or Unity 2D. That's quite a compliment. :)
<jo-erlend> cwillu, do you have a bug number for it?
<cwillu> jo-erlend, I could find it, you could probably find it just as easily :p
<cwillu> maybe some day, chrome's search may be useful, but not yet
<jo-erlend> ok. "well-known" is a relative term, you know. I used to remember the bug number for the "panel applets moves randomly"-bug for gnome-panel :)
<cwillu> I never said well known
<jo-erlend> cwillu, agreed. I really love that in Firefox.
<jo-erlend> cwillu, ah, you didn't. :)
<cwillu> frankly, there's enough bugs in 11.10's compiz+unity+company that no one is likely to be "well known" :p
<cwillu> (in fairness, it does appear to be understood with fixes coming)
<jo-erlend> great. :)
<jo-erlend> most people seems to agree that Unity is fantastic, except for the bugs. That's a good thing. :)
 * cwillu shrugs
<cwillu> it's a pain in the ass on a multi-monitor workstation :/
<jo-erlend> I don't think so.
<cwillu> great on my netbook though
<cwillu> jo-erlend, given that I have at any given time a dozen terminals open, yes, it is :p
<cwillu> if you have very few of any given application window open, it works great, which is a more common approach on single monitor light-use desktops and laptops
<jo-erlend> how?
<cwillu> jo-erlend, among other things, clicking on the launcher bar for the terminal brings every one to top, which is never what I want in that situation
<jo-erlend> if you press super+numnum, then you get a display of only those windows. It would be incredibly nice if we could use alt+char to switch between windows in that view.
<cwillu> heh, and _that_ display is also useless when you have lots of windows open
<jo-erlend> where char is 0-z.
<cwillu> you can't read terminal text when it's been resized like that :p
<cwillu> and the titles are also not shown
<jo-erlend> cwillu, what about alt+keyabovetab?
<cwillu> jo-erlend, that would be another area
<cwillu> switching between the particular windows is nice, but switching one at a time (I have 12 open remember) is likewise annoying
<cwillu> and it doesn't help at all with the launcher-bringing-all-to-front bit
<jo-erlend> sure. I don't think that's specific to multi-monitor setups though.
<cwillu> fair enough, but I suspect that multi-monitor users tend towards heavier use :p
<cwillu> I know at least one canonical user with more extreme usage than mine :p
<cwillu> and I don't believe she uses unity at this time
<cwillu> er, canonical staffer I meant to say
<jo-erlend> sure. I've added an xfce4-panel for those cases. There's really no need to replace Unity when you can have both.
<cwillu> meh
<cwillu> if you're adding a conventional panel anyway, you're kinda defeating the point :p
<jo-erlend> it's a work-around. There are issues to fix, but I think Unity provides many useful features even if you add a bottom panel temporarily.
<cwillu> jo-erlend, it's okay to criticize, this isn't a cult :p
<cwillu> you will not be struck down by our sacred leader if you aren't completely positive about unity :p
<cwillu> the fact is that unity has no compelling story for heavy use of windows as I've described.  There's nothing wrong with that, you can't do everything.
<jo-erlend> hehe, well, I'm not. I have a long list of things I would like fixed, like being able to use keyboard shortcuts to switch between apps in the super+w and super+numnum views.
<jo-erlend> something horribly annoying is that the lock screen view is only displayed on one monitor. That monitor doesn't return from powersave mode, så it looks and feels like the desktop has frozen. The other monitor does return from powersave, so if it was displayed on both, it would be apparent what was going on.
<cwillu> that's not really a design problem though
<jo-erlend> well, the login screen is displayed on both monitors. I think the unlock screen should be too. The reasons why that's so important here, is not a design issue.
<jo-erlend> the fact that things work inconsistently with more monitors, though, is.
 * cwillu shrugs
<cwillu> use xrandr to set the it to mirror mode;  easy fix :p
<jo-erlend> heh. Yes, that's definitely not what I want. :)
<smspillaz> hyperair: I don't develop the panel
<smspillaz> hyperair: and no
<hyperair> smspillaz: well that sucks.
 * hyperair wishes that could be made a configuration option somewhere.
<MaximLevitsky> I just tried gnome-shell, and i'll say that these asses are up to something
<MaximLevitsky> Very different but not that bad as I thoughr
<MaximLevitsky> thought
<MaximLevitsky> Unity on the other hand == attempt to destroy linux
<MaximLevitsky> At least gnome devs actually thought about g-shell
<MaximLevitsky> Although they still are asses
<MaximLevitsky> But unity designers == big asses
<MaximLevitsky> Sorry to troll
<MaximLevitsky> But its really sad to see that ubuntu turned into
<MaximLevitsky> And compiz
<MaximLevitsky> I guess its better that compiz be dead that undead with unity
<clown> There is a typo on the front page: "it's implementation"
<Guest8840> There is a typo on the front page: "it's implementation"
<Guest8840> Anyway hope someone fixes it
